# The Lamentation of Lolth - Chapter II



## Majin (Feb 8, 2004)

The dwarf awards himself a seat on the ground. He kicks his axe with an irritated grunt. "I hope your happy. The cowled ones are not going to be."


----------



## Velmont (Feb 8, 2004)

Sielwoodan get out of the tress, an arrow at his bow. "No I am not. You forced me to kill a man. He may just be a human, but you forced my hand and I don't like that. So you'll answer our question, or that arrow will fly as true as the first I shot on that poor man. What are you doing exactly here and why? And why you wanted to kill my companion?"


----------



## Majin (Feb 8, 2004)

"Bah, we were just doing our job! We don't know what it's for and we don't care. A gold piece a week is plenty reason not to.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 8, 2004)

*Mosslime: Finhead Saurial/Male*

To anyone watch Mosslime it appears that the dwarf is quickly forgotten as he bends down and sniffs around looking for anything interesting.


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 8, 2004)

Approaching the dwarf, Ayden keeps his hands in plain sight to show he still wishes to keep this a peaceful meeting.

"You have mentioned a cowled woman several times now sir, and I would like to know more about your "boss". Where does she come from and when does she arrive?"

Moving the axe further out of his reach with his own foot, Ayden offers something he hopes will sweeten the pot.

"In exchange for the information, I am sure Finder will allow me to mend your wound."


----------



## Majin (Feb 8, 2004)

Holding out his wounded arm towards Ayden, the dwarf answers, "Hmph. "_She_" is not the only one, cleric. As a matter of fact I've never seen the same woman twice. Whoever shows up is always cowled, always human, and always a woman. Rather beautiful if I may add," he coughs. 

"I assume they live in Orchard Meadows, since it's the closest settlement anywhere along here. One of them comes with payment and food once a week. Why just this morning one was by. Now can we go? We have 40 workers from many other towns that we must see safely back to find new work. We've told ye what ye wanted to know. That is unless ye plan to escort us and all 40 of them back to that tiny little speck of a town."


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 8, 2004)

Honoring his word, Ayden approaches the dwarf and placed his hands around the arrow wound, praying as he did.

"Finder allow your grace to heal this wound."

As the wound closed, Ayden looked around the worksite before resting his eyes once more on the dwarf.

"I am afraid that as the leader of these guards, as well as the one who seems to have the most knowledge of these cowled women that we can not let you go just yet. Your men can return these workers as you see fit, but for now, your path will be the same as ours in returning to Orchard Meadows to speak to the Council."

Looking back to the others, Ayden looks to see if any disagree with his thoughts.

OOC: Converting Bless for CLW.


----------



## Jarval (Feb 8, 2004)

"Just what are you building here, anyway?"  Andreas asks the dwarf.  "And how have you managed to avoid conflict with the lizardfolk.  You did not seem all that alert to our presence, and we know little of the swamps."


----------



## Majin (Feb 8, 2004)

The dwarve's eyes narrow at the mention of only himself being brought to town, but being outnumbered there is little more than he can do but nod. 

In response to Andreas' inquiry the dwarf growls, "Its a reservoir obviously. To drain the swamp. I don't know why our employer's want it drained and don't care as I've said. We have not entirely avoided conflict with the lizards. There number must be small, as the assault parties that have occasionally attacked us have been no match for us, therefore there has been no reason to be too vigilant.. until now it seems. Upon seeing your lizard companion there I can only assume that you have something to do with them."


----------



## Velmont (Feb 8, 2004)

"Please! It isn't because you are a dwarf that I must tell your employeer is a dwarf. Our firend here have no relation to the lizard of this swamp, but his presence may help us to find a more peacefull way."

As he tell that, Sielwoodan down his bow, the arrow still on the string.


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 8, 2004)

Calenthang sheaths his sword with a smile and walks over to where Ayden is addressing the dwarf. He picks up the axe, staring directly at the dwarf, and slides it through his belt. "Every little bit helps,"  he says to the others if questioned later.


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 8, 2004)

In mentioning the small number of the lizard folk tribe, Ayden turns once more to face the surly dwarf.

"How long have you and your workers been here in the swamp, and how many lizard folk have you and your guards "dealt" with?"

Looking at the workers who have gathered around, Ayden pointed next to them.

"If you and your men have been building a reservoir who supplied the plans for it, as well as the materials?"

In case the dwarf needed more prompting to continue to co-operate, Ayden offered him what he hoped was a minor measure of hope.

"Remember sir, the more you help us now, the more we can help you once we return to Orchard Meadows."


----------



## Majin (Feb 8, 2004)

The dwarf thinks for a moment, considering Ayden's words. "We've been here for eight months secretly building this thing. Most of the workers haven't been here that long. Some have come and gone, and new men take their place. And for the lizardfolk we've dealt with, I'd say a few squads. Half a dozen maybe. Most were repelled and fled back into the swamp."

He pauses again, before continuing. "A gnome supplied us with the plans and the money to acquire the supplies we would need. Although we haven't seen him around here in months."

The dwarf's mouth drops open as Calenthang claims his waraxe. He throws an accusing glare towards Ayden. "Oh so it's not enough that you arrest me, but your going to rob me too?"


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 8, 2004)

Calenthang laughs at the accusation of theft. "Rob you? A minute ago I would have killed you,"  he says without skipping a beat. "Maybe if you're nice I'll return it later."  _Dwarves never give a lot but to their caves_, he thinks to himself disgustedly.


----------



## Majin (Feb 8, 2004)

The dwarve's eyes widen at Calenthangs words and he begins to sputter. "And thats supposed to make me feel better? What kind of people are you?


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 8, 2004)

"Friend, I'm not here to make your life easier. You are a criminal. You have caused death. Ayden here,"  he waves a hand towards the cleric, "is the only thing stopping me from dragging you to the stocks."  He looks to his companions. "I think we should be moving on to the council, they will be happy to learn of these going-ons."


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 8, 2004)

*Drogo*

"Yes.  Returning to Orchard Meadows seems the best course.  Let us look around a bit before we leave.  Normally a reservoir would be used to irrigate crops.  Are there any farms nearby?  Otherwise its purpose may have only been to drain the swamp, although I don't see the purpose of that.  There would be easier ways to make the lizardmen angry with the townsfolk.  We must think on this."

"Master Dwarf, what is your name?  And are you in charge here?  Is there anyone else of authority?  The rest of you.  Release your weapons.  You will not be harmed."


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 8, 2004)

_~Eight months of watching your life being slowly taken from you and not being able to get your point across...Uncle give me the strength to see this through...~_

Turning back to face the dwarf, Ayden does his best to match the hardened face of  Calenthang.

"Sir, you have been slowly destroying one group of people, while in the process forcing them to lash out on another who have no idea what is causing this agression. While Finder's teachings urge me to offer aide to all I encounter, do not take that as a weakness of my will."

Turning to look upon the other guards, Ayden's voice was hard.

"If any think that what we have done is unfair, then speak now and join your captain in going before the council as this clemency is a one time offer. If we see or hear of any of you again in this swamp, I swear on Finder's harp that we will repay you tenfold for the damage you have caused."


----------



## Jarval (Feb 8, 2004)

Andreas looks distinctly uncomfortable at Calenthang' claim on the dwarf's axe.

"I think what my friend means to say is that your weapon will be returned to you once we know you no longer intend to harm us.  I think I need not remind you whom attacked whom.  And unprovoked, I might add."


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 8, 2004)

Calenthang gives a nod of approval towards Ayden. He walks off to look around the construction area, taking in as much as possible. The views that is.


----------



## Majin (Feb 9, 2004)

"My name is Urthar Gorehammer. I'm the only one in charge here, if you don't count my employers. But I don't know their names. They never give them," he growls. 

At Ayden's words the other guards do not make eye contact and do not say a word in reply. They also drop their weapons at Drogo's request.

At Calenthang's inspection he takes in for the first time how large the reservoir actually is. It's easily a mile long and almost that far wide. The stream of water itself gets smaller as it leads into the swamp. The work area is filled with tents for all the workers, as well as tables, chairs, and the like. There is another hill opposite the reservoir of the previous one you came down from to the west. From there a better vantage point of this side of the reservoir should be viewable.


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 9, 2004)

_~Thank you Uncle for granting your strength to my words...~_

As the situation seemed firmly under control for now, Ayden approached the slain guard and knelt beside the deceased warrior.

"May the melodies of Finder's fields give you comfort on your path to your new home."

His blessing done, Ayden will remove the guard's weapons and place them in the pile with the others.

"While I do wish to investigate this area more, I do believe or first move should be to return Urthar to Orchard Meadows and return here with the Council, or at least as many that will come with us. Then I believe we should start our search for the gnomish engineer as well."

Pausing for a moment as he watched Moss walking around taking in the new sights and smells, Ayden smiled once quickly and then pressed onwards with his thoughts.

"I also believe we should speak to the Broken Axe clan still. Now that we know the reason behind the swamp's drainage, perhaps we can restore the peace they once had with the people of Orchard Meadows."

Stopping there, Ayden waited to see what the others thought their next move should be.


----------



## Majin (Feb 9, 2004)

"His name was Richard..." Urthar says, nodding in the dead guards direction. "He was my Lieutenant.. A good man."


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 9, 2004)

"Were it not that gold guided your moral compass, he would still be a good man...", Ayden replied back hoping that his words drove his message home.


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 9, 2004)

Spotting the hill Calenthang walks up it and takes a final cursory look at the reservoir site.


----------



## Majin (Feb 9, 2004)

Urthar nods again solemnly before turning away from his former compatriot.

Climbing the other hill Calenthang notices something to the north where the stream of water begins to enter the part of the swamp fully cloaked by trees. It appears to be a large capstan, a pump of some kind, which is apparently the form in which the swamp is being drawn into the reservoir. Further details cannot be surmised from this distance however.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 9, 2004)

"Dwarf, we will carry the body of your lieutnent for proper burial. He may have work in something we consider not really good, but it will be to the God to decide his faith, not us. Do you have some staff and blanket, it will help to carry his body."


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 9, 2004)

*Drogo*

"Yes.  Let's gather up and return to the town.  Our encounter with the lizardmen can wait for now, I think."


----------



## Majin (Feb 9, 2004)

The trip back to town is again an uneventful one, although some of you feel as if you are being watched as you traverse the edge of the swamp until you've broken out onto the main trail towards Orchard Meadows.

Assuming you bring the guard's body to the temple for a proper burial Ernest accepts it and assures you everything will be taken care of. Eventually, upon gaining access to the council building, the town clerk Cedric Thornton is the only one present. As it is early afternoon the council is no longer in session, and the mayor has retired to his home for the rest of the day, but Cedric suggests you visit Trond at his shop to relieve yourselves of Urthar, and fill him in on all that's happened.


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 9, 2004)

Calenthang returns to the group and informs them of the "capstan." When at the Sheriff's smithy he relieves the dwarf's axe with a smile.


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 9, 2004)

Entering the Sheriff's shop, Ayden wastes no time in filling him in with everything that has happened thus far to them. 

As he mentions the slain corpses from the mill, Ayden pulls the daggers, darts, and banner from his pack and offers his theory that they were to be gifts to the Council, as the blades seem to be of superior craftsmenship.

At the mention of the Urthar and the attack at the campsite, Ayden does not leave out the fact that they let the remaining guards go, as well as their warning to them should they remain.

In the end, Ayden will implore the Sheriff to gather all of the Council members willing to see this evidence of third party interference for themselves.

OOC: As always, Diplomacy check is in effect..


----------



## Majin (Feb 9, 2004)

Trond listens silently throughout all of this, the look on his face only becoming more grim as Ayden went on. "I am appalled that all of this has happened right outside of our village and has escaped my eye. It just has not been safe to venture that far out of town since the lizardfolk threat has started. It is regretful that the others were let go but this Urthar here will pay for their crimes. As for the council accompanying you most will probably refuse. The majority of the council are not adventurers Mr. Wyvernspur. They fear the swamp greatly. It is dangerous out there, but I'm sure that Father Ernest will at least come with us. We will leave at once. Please, I will take Urthar into my custody and have some of my guards hold him, while I fetch Ernest. We will make our way to this reservoir with all the guards I can spare and see first hand what is happening out there. I would ask of you to only delay no further than informing the mayor of whats happened before following us. He was an adventurer back in his day. Perhaps he will come with you as well."


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 9, 2004)

"I will do so at once Sheriff."

Looking to the others, Ayden feels a great deal of satisfaction at what they have accomplished this day. While they have not located the gnomish engineer who designed the pump to drain the swamp, Ayden felt confident that after the council saw the proof, he and the others could begin their search afterwards.

"Hopefully, I will be just a moment at the Mayor's if you all want to help the Sheriff."

Pausing for a moment and smiling at the thought of the garish blade the mayor had, Ayden voiced his thoughts to the others.

"I'm afraid that the Mayor will not be able to join us either, as his sword looked far more ornate these days than pratical."

With that, Ayden began looking for the Mayor's house pausing only for a moment for any who wished to come with him to do so.


----------



## Majin (Feb 9, 2004)

"The mayor's house is a renovated theater Mr. Wyvernspur. It would be hard to miss, and I really need no help here. My guards are more than enough. Please go, the mayor I'm sure would like to congratulate you all on a job well done and reward you. What you have done so far will almost certainly quell hostilities with the lizardfolk," Trond says with a smile.


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 9, 2004)

Calenthang thanks Trond and leaves with the others. When outside he addresses Ayden. "Sheriff Trond seems capable, but I still suggest we go back to the swamp when we are through speaking with the Mayor. To be honest, my curiosity has been piqued by all of this,"  he adds with a laugh.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 9, 2004)

*Drogo*

"Yes, let's talk to the mayor.  I want to see his face when he hears the news.  Then we'll go back to the swamp with whomever will accompany us."


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 9, 2004)

Smiling back at Calenthang, Ayden could not agree with the warrior more.

"I was thinking the same thing a few moments ago. Even after the council sees the proof, we still need to find the Broken Axe clan and let them know what all has transpired and hopefully repair the damage that has been wrought. However, we still need to locate the cowled ones and their gnomish engineer as I think they hold more answers as to who is really behind this escapade."

Heading towards the former theater, Ayden smiled at the obvious sign that the house represented.

_~Perhaps after this is all over Uncle, their might be room for two faiths in this town, and the theater might once be opened for those in this town...~_

Forcing his thoughts back to one thing at the time, Ayden walked boldly towards the house and once there, he knocked on the door smiling to them all as he did so.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 10, 2004)

Sielwoodan is near the well, giving water to Felmir and talking to him. "Well, that was hard work for you. Carrying a dead human is not pleasing, I know, but he has to find peace, only the gods can judge a man, even a human. Take a break, I think our friends will want to go back in the swamp soon."

He looks away and see the group getting out of Trond's establishment and follow them with the eyes.


----------



## Majin (Feb 10, 2004)

OOC: Velmont did you mean to stay with Trond during that last post or not? I'm assuming everyone else will leave at Trond's request. Chaos, you still with us? 

Dominating a leafy side street is a large cream-colored building. Approximately 50 feet tall, it has the word "THEATRE" chiseled into a stone sign above the door. The garden is full of bushes ornately trimmed into the shapes of woodland creatures. An impressive rose-covered trellis occupies the right side of the house and climbs up to a large picture window. Three large guard dogs patrol the walled garden. At the front of the house is a large, black wrought-iron gate with a bell-pull. At the rear of the house is a small wooden gate.


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 10, 2004)

OOC: Guess I got a little ahead of myself on the last post. Sorry about that guys..

Approaching the gate, Ayden is impressed with the skill of the gardner that sculpted the green statues before him.

Reaching up to tug on the bell-pull, Ayden gives it a firm tug and waits for the Mayor to come out.


----------



## Majin (Feb 10, 2004)

After a few moments the front door opens and a tall man in a servants outfit exits the building. He quickly gathers the dogs and leashes them and approaches the gate. "Ah, you must be the group the mayor hired to explore the swamp hmm? Oh don't bother answering I can smell it on you," he laughs. 

He opens the gate and ushers you in. "Please, if you would accompany me to the garden to begin discussing your findings the mayor has promised to be with you shortly."


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 10, 2004)

Allowing himself to be shown in, Ayden is not too surprised that Mayor Applebottom has hired staff to assist him.

_~It showed he had expensive taste with his sword...~_

As they walked, Ayden turned to address the man.

"Sir, we do not wish to keep the Mayor long at this time as Sheriff Trond and his men are expecting us to return shortly. We merely wished to know if the Mayor would be able to travel with us to see the evidence we have located in the swamp. If you could ask if his schedule permitted such a visit, we could do a formal discussion there with the Sheriff and Father Ernest."


----------



## Velmont (Feb 10, 2004)

OOC: I meant that I was not with Trond or the group at all. After we have carry the body to the proper person, I took Felmir to the well so he could drink and rest before we go back to the swamp. Sielwoodan doesn't like much any social situation, so he leave that to his companion.


----------



## Majin (Feb 10, 2004)

"Ah, so you did find something out there did you?" says the servant, allowing the gate to close behind him. He locks it before continuing. "This does not bode well at all it appears..." The look in the servants eye makes most of you feel uneasy. Behind the party another figure enters the garden from an opposite gate. The figure is wearing a bloody smock and wielding what appears to be a very nasty cleaver.

"My apologies, I didn't introduce myself," says the servant. "My name is Simon and this is Adrian," he motions to the figure behind you. At that, the window above the rose trellis opens and Mayor Applebottom leans out. 

"My my, what resourceful heroes Trond seems to have found me," he exclaims with a wide grin. His smile suddenly turns sour though as he continues, "A little too resourceful I'm afraid. Your job was simple. All I wanted was the destruction of the lizard tribe but no! You had to play inquisitor!" he chuckles. "Well I'm sorry but I cannot allow you to leave here alive. We cannot afford to have you running off to the sheriff and informing him about this now can we?

As he begins to aim a shortbow out the window he shouts, "Simon! Release the hounds!"

He shoots, aiming for Andreas, and the arrow flies wide landing in one of the decorative trees.

Initiative:

Osborne - 28
Calenthang - 26
Drogo - 20
Mosslime - 19
Ayden - 18
Simon - 15
Andreas - 14
Chaos(?) - 11
Adrian - 11
(3) Dogs - 4
Velmont - Not Present


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 10, 2004)

Stunned momentarily by the betrayal of the Mayor, Ayden looks around quickly as he realizes that this time, the group will not be able to talk their way out of this situation.

_~Uncle guide my steps..._

A feeling of peace comes over Ayden as the world around him seems to slow down. Grasping the sacred harp around his neck, Ayden calls for Finder to lend a Moss a touch of his holy strength.

Singing a quick melody, Ayden channels Finder's blessing to Mosslime.

_OOC: Cast Magic Fang on Moss._


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 10, 2004)

Calenthang, not wholly off-guard, but certainly surprised that it was the Mayor his intuition was warning him against, arms himself and turns to the man behind them blocking off their escape (if needed). He attacks Adrian.


----------



## Majin (Feb 10, 2004)

Calenthang closes the distance to Adrian and swings, but his attack glances off the man's smock. Apparently he is no ordinary chef, as there must be armor underneath his clothes.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 10, 2004)

OOC: Is there any chance that Sielwoodan hear any of that (after all, you said he shout by the window)?


----------



## Majin (Feb 10, 2004)

OOC: I gave Sielwoodan a difficult Listen check DC to make and whatta ya know, he made it  He hears some shouting in the direction his companions went that sounds like the mayor, but he cannot make out exactly what was said. It does sound "urgent" nontheless. It will take Sielwoodan 2 rounds to reach the mayor's house at a full run, and then he will have to deal with climbing the gate if he chooses to do so, otherwise firing through the bars might be a bit constricting to his field of view.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 10, 2004)

Well, Sielwoodan will run to the place, hoping it is not a false alarm, taking his bow in one hand, an arrow in the other so he may be ready to shoot, leaving Felmir near the well.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 10, 2004)

*Drogo*

Drogo, leading Rex, is shocked by this latest turn of events.  He pull the sheild off his back and readies his spear, "Guard me" he says to Rex.  

OOC:  I don't know if you can set a short spear against a charge.  If he can, he will against he dogs or anyone else who seems likely to charge.


----------



## Jarval (Feb 10, 2004)

"I knew we shouldn't have trusted you!"  Andreas snaps at the Mayor.  He gestures and utters at short arcane phrase, hurling a bolt of golden light towards Applebottom.


(Casting _magic missile_.)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 11, 2004)

*Mosslime: Finhead Saurial/Male*

Mosslime had been sniffing one of the flowering plants in the garden as his attention to the servant had long ago passed but luckily for him and the others his weapons are never to far away as he jumps at the butcher swiping at him with his claws.









*OOC:*


2 attacks.


----------



## Majin (Feb 11, 2004)

Drogo looks on with his shortspear out, ready to accept any that charge his way. Rex obediently stands guard by his master, ready to attack any that have intent on harming Drogo. Mosslime moves in next to Calenthang and scratches a deep rend through Adrian's armor. (3 damage) Ayden steps over and imbues Moss with Finder's blessing. The saurials' claws glow for a moment and appear to grow sharper.

Simon draws a shortsword and slices down at Drogo barely missing the small druid. Drogo strikes back with his readied spear, jabbing fiercely into Simon's stomach. (10 damage) Rex snaps at Simon as well, but does not manage to break through his skin. Andreas, staring up at Osborne aiming down at him from the window, finishes his spell and sends a bolt of force hurtling towards the traitorous mayor. Osborne grins wickedly as the bolt sputters out into nothingness as it hits him. Caelbryn quickly knocks an arrow and fires up at Osborne, but the arrow ricochets off the banister of the window the mayor is hiding behind. Adrian retaliates by swinging his bloodsoaked cleaver at Mosslimes' head, slicing him harshly on the shoulder as he brings the weapon down. (7 damage) The dogs spread out, one leaping at Caelbryn, who manages to use the dog's own momentum to send it sailing past him. Another of the hounds makes a jump at Calenthang, not being able to get through the warrior's armor, it's bite goes ineffective. The last guard dog reaches Ayden and leaps for his throat but is deflected at Ayden's reaction, but it manages to clamp on to the cleric's shoulder, lacerating it. (5 damage)

All the while Sieldwoodan is rushing towards the mayor's house. He sees it up ahead and will arrive shortly.

Osborne shoots at Andreas again, the arrow ending up glancing off the spellcaster's clothes, getting stuck. The halfling curses as he begins to knock another arrow.

Initiative:

Osborne - 28
Calenthang - 26
Drogo - 20
Mosslime - 19
Ayden - 18
Simon - 15
Andreas - 14
Chaos(?) - 11
Adrian - 11
(3) Dogs - 4
Sielwoodan - 1 round left before arrival


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 11, 2004)

Pain exploded all through Ayden's body as the dog's teeth ripped through his thin shirt and deep into the muscle tissue of his shoulder. Slamming his staff as hard as he could against the dogs head, Ayden felt the beast release its grip, but he knew he had done no damage to the hound with his weakened blow.

Staggering back a step, Ayden's vision was filled with small motes of light that flashed in time to the pain he felt.

_~Shades...my mesh in my pack...I'll never ready it in time...~_

Still standing near Moss, Ayden watched as the saurial tried to recover also from his own injury.

_~Should Moss fall, we will be hard pressed to carry this day...Uncle grant me you favor to save my friends...~_

Forcing his mind to ignore the pain in his shoulder, Ayden dropped the now useless staff and called upon Finder's blessing to close Moss' wound.

OOC: Will convert Comp Languages to CLW and hopefully avoid an AoO since the doggie doesn't know what casting is..


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 11, 2004)

*Mosslime: Finhead Saurial/Male*

Mosslime continues to square off against Adrian knowing that to give into the pain now would be a deathly mistake.









*OOC:*


Two attacks


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 11, 2004)

Drogo stabs at Simon again,  "Sick him, Rex!"


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 11, 2004)

Calenthang shrugs off the dog's attack and continues his assault on Adrian.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 11, 2004)

OOC: Continue running... and the character names is Sielwoodan


----------



## Majin (Feb 11, 2004)

OOC: Thanks for the bump and HP count Verbatim, it helps a lot, and Velmont sorry bout that, I was about to change it when the boards got sluggish, sometimes things slip  Posting of combat coming up...


----------



## Majin (Feb 11, 2004)

Calenthang takes another swing at Adrian putting a deep gash through the man's armor and chest. (Crit 16 damage) Drogo stabs his spear at Simon once again scoring another direct hit! (5 damage) Rex's bite is avoided once again by Simon, who is looking rather flush but relentlessly battles on. Moss strikes out at Adrian once again with his claws and this time, aided by Ayden's previous spell, scores hits with both! (6 damage) 

Ayden's healing spell courses through Mosslime's body bringing new vigor to the saurial. (Heals 4 damage) Fighting the gapping wound in his stomach Simon slashes out at Drogo once more but yet again misses the halfling.


----------



## Jarval (Feb 12, 2004)

_Time for a change of tack, I feel..._  Andreas thinks as his spell vanishes before striking the Mayor.  He starts on a new invocation, the sound of his chanting having an almost seductive quality to it.


(Casting _charm person_ on the Mayor.)


----------



## Majin (Feb 12, 2004)

Andreas casts his spell, but unfortunately the mayor easily shrugs off the mind influencing effects. Caelbryn fires another shot up at Osborne, this time striking deep into the mayor's shoulder. (Crit! 7 damage) Adrian takes a swing at Mosslime again, trying to break through the saurial's deep hide scoring another hit. (7 damage) 

(OOC: Sorry Verbatim, I double checked, but the AoO rule does not discriminate.  )

As Ayden's attention is diverted casting his spell the guard dog attacking him takes another leap for him but misses, wheeling around to attack him again before he can retaliate, but this time he's able to swat it aside before it can bite down. The 2nd dog goes for Caelbryn again ripping into his leg. (4 damage)
The last guard dog leaps at Calenthang and gets no where near close enough to bite him. Sielwoodan arrives at the perimeter of the theatre outside the locked gate.

Fed up with trying to hit Andreas, Osborne aims instead at the closer target of Drogo. He lets the arrow fly and scores a hit on his leg. (2 damage)

Initiative:

Osborne - 28
Calenthang - 26
Drogo - 20
Mosslime - 19
Ayden - 18
Simon - 15
Andreas - 14
Chaos(?) - 11
Adrian - 11
(3) Dogs - 4
Sielwoodan


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 12, 2004)

Calenthang, fed up with the canine nuisances, directs his next blow at the passing dog, leaving Adrain for Moss and Ayden.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 12, 2004)

*Mosslime: Finhead Saurial/Male*

Mosslime feels tied from the loss of blood but he continues to fight.









*OOC:*


Two attacks upon Adrian


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 12, 2004)

Reacting by instinct, Ayden could not believe his savaged arm had actually raised with its compatriot to force the saliva filled jaws away from his throat as the dog lunged at him once more.

_~Uncle...you must thank Tymora for me for that last one...~_

Taking a step back away from the dog, Ayden watches as Calenthang's movements draw its focus away from him for a moment.

Watching as Moss tensed to launch another strike against Adrian, Ayden wondered if there was anything he could do to help his friend out.

_~He needs just a moment...any type of edge...but all I have left are...~_

Calling upon Finder once more, Ayden pointed his palm towards the fighter and watched as water began to form over his head...

OOC: Sorta a complex set of actions I hope I can pull off this round. Step one is move 5' away from the dog to cast Create Water aimed over Adrian's head. That should equate to 2 gallons washing over him and his clothes, adding hopefully about 16 lbs of dead weight to him. I'm sorta going for the whole two gallons all at once dump on him, no small drinkle here. Forgive me guys, but I'm running out of tricks, and we all know Ayden is no fighter..


----------



## Velmont (Feb 12, 2004)

If Sielwoodan arrive next round, and have time to act, he will shoot an arrow to the first enemy he can see not in melee. If I have no target, I try to close more (climbing or jumping or whatever it is needed).


----------



## Majin (Feb 12, 2004)

Calenthang barely manages to strike at the dog as it leaps for him again but manages a solid hit. (6 damage) The dog looks wounded but not enough to put it out of the fight.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 12, 2004)

*Drogo*

Drogo will continue to fight Simon with Rex.  He will attempt to use his 5 foot step to put the large Simon between him & the window to prevent the mayor taking further potshots at him.  If Rex hits, he will try to trip, of course.


----------



## Majin (Feb 12, 2004)

Drogo stabs at Simon one final time and hits the man near the other previous gaping wound in his stomach. (Crit! 10 damage) He goes down clutching both wounds as his short sword drops to the ground. 

Moss claws at Adrian inflicting another hit. (4 damage) As Adrian is flinching due to the hit Ayden's created water washes over him, getting in his eyes and drenching his clothes, weighing him down. (-2 penalty to attack) 

OOC: Will finish up the round once Jarval posts.  Unfortunately it's looking like Chaos may not be showing up, so if we don't hear anything from him after this combat he will have to be put on the back burner. Seonaid should be back sometime this coming week hopefully so that should even things back out.


----------



## Jarval (Feb 13, 2004)

"Damn it, damn it, damn it!"  Andreas shouts at the continuing failure of his magic.  Nocking an arrow, he shoots again at the Mayor, determined to injure the traitor one way or another.


----------



## Majin (Feb 13, 2004)

Andreas' arrow manages to strike Osborne through the banister with his shot. (5 damage) The mayor squeaks and returns his attention Andreas. Caelbryn's arrow misses it's mark this time around as the mayor ducks below the banister as his shot sails past. Adrian's attack nicks Mosslime but doesn't manage to do any real damage. The guard dog attacking Calenthang, spurred on by the would inflicted upon it leaps and rips at Calenthang's arm, puncturing it. (2 damage) 

Velmont siteing his bow through the gate fires at Adrian catching the man in the side, surprising him. (6 damage)

Osborne lets his arrow fly at Andreas and slams a fist down on the banister in frustration as yet another arrow doesn't manage to find it's mark. 

Initiative:

Osborne - 28
Calenthang - 26
Drogo - 20
Mosslime - 19
Ayden - 18
Simon - 15 (Down)
Andreas - 14
Chaos(?) - 11
Adrian - 11
(3) Dogs - 4
Sielwoodan


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 13, 2004)

As the water rained down upon Adrian soaking both his clothes and armor, Ayden breathed a sigh of relief as the sudden weight deadened his skill with his blade slightly allowing Moss' natural skills to keep him safe from harm.

As his shoulder continued to throb in pain, Ayden paused for a moment to try to lessen it somewhat to allow him to refocus on the fighting in front of him.

_OOC: Convert Light into C Minor Wounds as Light won't help us in daylight and I can't place it in someone's eyes anymore..*L*_


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 13, 2004)

Calenthang ignores the wound and continues to attack the dog.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 13, 2004)

As long as Sielwoodan can see an enemy and have no chance to hit an ally, he continue to shoot. If Sielwoodan lost this opportunity, he climb the gate.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 13, 2004)

*Drogo*

Drogo doesn't miss a beat as Simon falls.  He points to a dog and tells Rex (in halfling) "Sick him, buddy!"  He then rushes Adrian with his spear.


----------



## Majin (Feb 13, 2004)

Calenthang's attack on the dog slices deep into the dog's side. (8 damage) It yelps as it drops to the ground. Rex leaps for the guard dog attacking Ayden and bites into it's flank. (5 damage) Drogo's spear claims another victim this day as Adrian goes down clutching his stomach as well. (5 damage)


----------



## Jarval (Feb 13, 2004)

"Aha, got you that time!"  Andreas smiles as his arrow strikes the mayor.  He pulls another arrow from his quiver, and shoots again.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 13, 2004)

*drogo*

Drogo now tries to face off against the last dogs.  "I'll take them - you take the mayor!"  He shouts at Calethang.  Without letting down his guard, he growls at the dogs, using his wild empathy to try to get them to retreat.  After all, their two human masters & one canine companion have been slain. (Wild empathy +3)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 14, 2004)

*Mosslime: Finhead Saurial/Male*

Mosslime doesn’t retreat from the damage he has taken as he presses the attack some more.









*OOC:*


Two attacks upon Adrian


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 14, 2004)

Majin said:
			
		

> ...Drogo's spear claims another victim this day as Adrian goes down clutching his stomach as well. (5 damage)



_He's dead, Brother S!_


----------



## Chaos Apostate (Feb 14, 2004)

OOC: Bloody typical. The moment I get some free time and therefore declare that I'll be posting regularly, my internet connection commits suicide. Posting will be somewhat erratic for the next week or so, but nothing like as bad as the week's absence I've just had. Sorry folks. 

 Cautiously stepping backing away from the dog attacking him, hoping it will listen to his companion's pleas, Caelbryn will shoot at the mayor again.


----------



## Majin (Feb 14, 2004)

OOC: Glad you haven't left us Chaos, welcome back. Bro - Since Adrian is out of the fight I will assume you just missed that and have Moss attack a dog since it will most benefit the party. Just tell me if thats a problem. 

Moss turns and swipes at the dog attacking Ayden, slicing the dog up badly,(Crit - 9 damage) taking it down as well. Ayden casts his spell with relaxed success as he no longer has a dog vying to make him a meal. Andreas and Caelbryn's arrows both strike Osborne at the same time. (4 damage, 3 damage) 
The last remaining dog moves up to Caelbryn, closing up the distance, but misses his attack. Sielwoodan fires at the dog but misses. Osborne changes his target to Calenthang, his latest arrow finding it's an unprotected part of his armor to slip through. (3 damage)

Initiative:

Osborne - 28
Calenthang - 26
Drogo - 20
Mosslime - 19
Ayden - 18
Simon - 15 (Down)
Andreas - 14
Chaos(?) - 11
Adrian - 11 (Down)
(1) Dogs - 4
Sielwoodan


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 14, 2004)

Seeing that the combat has shifted in the favor of his companions, Ayden hopes he can even the odds out more by allowing Sielwoodan entrance into the grounds.

Hoping his companions do not think of him as a coward, Ayden takes off for the gate trying to open it for the archer.

_OOC: Great work guys, and thanks for getting that danged dog off of me.._


----------



## Velmont (Feb 14, 2004)

If Ayden open the door to Sielwoodan befoe his next action, he will move to have a better view and shoot an arrow to the easiest target he can have. If not, he will shoot from behind the bars, in condiction he has no chance to hit someone of the group.


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 15, 2004)

Knocked from his fighting lust by an arrow to the back, Calenthang turns on his attacker with narrowed eyes and a face set in a sudden determination. As he's running for a door, lattice-work ladder, or whatever happens to help his means of attacking the treacherous halfling, he hears Drogo yell for him to go for the Mayor. _A step ahead of you, friend._


----------



## Jarval (Feb 15, 2004)

Seeing that others have turned their attentions to Mayor Osborne, Andreas shoots an arrow at the last remaining dog.


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 16, 2004)

*bump as this thread getting too close to page 3*


----------



## Majin (Feb 16, 2004)

Calenthang races up to the door of the theatre, and tries the door which is locked. Simon must have locked it on his way out to meet you at the gate. This close to the lattice, Calenthang can see the thick rose vines would aid him if he chose to climb up to the Osborne. Drogo and Rex attack the last guard dog, both managing to score hits. (3 damage & Crit - 11 damage) Enough to finish it off!

Ayden starts running for Sheriff Trond. (2 rounds to arrive) Everyone else is left with the task of dealing with the Mayor, who has stopped firing arrows for the moment to assess whether he should start getting the hell out of there. 

OOC - Was waiting for Bro & Chaos, or would have posted sooner. Sorry about that guys. Chaos - I think it's time that you decide whether you really want to be a part of the game or not. Seeing as you posted elsewhere yesterday and not here, I'm given the idea that your not too interested anymore. If that is so just let me know and I can remove you. But as it is now your character will have to sit on the backburner until you've made your decision.


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 16, 2004)

Calenthang will attempt to climb the lattice wall.
(Climb: +2)


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 16, 2004)

*drogo*

OOC:  Just a note to say Drogo was attempting wild empathy on the dog to convince it to retreat, rather than trying to kill it.  No big deal, but in general, Drogo is adverse to killing animals if he thinks it can be avoided.

Seeing the close enemies all slain, Drogo grasps Rex and swings himself on.  He then urges Rex to ride around the house.  "I'll try to cut off any escape routes!"  he shouts at the group.  Is the house surrounded by a courtyard?  If so, Drogo will ride around the house, looking for any doors or windows from which the mayor might exit.  He will try to position himself where he could see if the mayor makes a run for it out any other door.


----------



## Majin (Feb 16, 2004)

OOC: Oops (slaps head) Sorry about that. I thought I had everyone's actions in my head from reading through last night but I guess in the process of waiting for the others and deciding not to post last night, my brain ended up in "auto mode" and I just went through with the general action you've been taking throughout most of combat. I'll try not to make that slip up again. 

IC:

Calenthang starts up the "vine ladder" towards Osborne who leans over the banister and lets off a shot towards the fighter. It flies right by Calenthang's head, almost taking an ear off. It's at this point that Calenthang realizes he is unable to dodge incoming shots up here clinging to the vines, making it much more dangerous.

The courtyard/garden where the fight took place has a front entrance (locked double doors), and upon riding around the house Drogo spots a backdoor on the opposite side of the house. There are also 2 ground floor windows on the west side of the building nearest the garden.


----------



## Jarval (Feb 16, 2004)

Seeing Calenthang's near miss with Osborne's arrow, Andreas nocks and shoots an arrow of his own in the Mayor's direction.

"Keep climbing!  I'll make sure he keeps his head down!"  Andreas calls across to Calenthang.


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 16, 2004)

Calenthang narrows his eyes at the Mayor's attempted pot-shot. "Distract him!"  he yells at his companion archers and continues to climb.


----------



## Majin (Feb 16, 2004)

Andreas' arrow flies towards the mayor, nicking him in the forearm (3 damage) Osborne yelps and ducks beneath the banister as Calenthang keeps climbing. Upon nearly reaching the top of the trellis the top begins to break away on Calenthang. It clearly looks as if it were rigged to break once someone arrived at that height. Calenthang tries to grab on to the thorny rose vines as he falls but misses them and plummets the 20 feet to the ground. Luckily he manages to absorb some of the force of the fall and only sustains minimal damage. (3 damage) Osborne grins evilly and giggles as he sees the elf plummet to the ground below. 

Ayden sees Trond up ahead on his way to the swamp with his guards, cutting the trip to his smithy short. Seeing the wounded cleric Trond rushes up to him. "What has happened?" he asks frantically, looking Ayden up and down.


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 16, 2004)

Calenthang regards the evil halfling with bitter loathing, but instead of making the same mistake twice, goes to break down the doors, mumbling foul curses in the Elven tongue.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 16, 2004)

*Drogo*

Drogo will try to position himself where he can see both the rear door and the ground floor windows.


----------



## Majin (Feb 16, 2004)

Drogo easily positions himself near the northwest corner of the house, with both windows and the door in full view. 

Calenthang rams himself up against one of the front doors, and barely budges it. The doors appear to be made out of very sturdy wood. He realizes he just cannot do it by himself, and even with help would be hard pressed to break the thing down.


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 16, 2004)

Calenthang gives a resolved sigh and walks over to Simon's prone body, incredibly chagrined at having his bluster taken from him by the process. He bends down and searches him for what he assumed the former "butler" would have in his possession.


----------



## Majin (Feb 17, 2004)

Calenthang bends down to examine Simon's belongings. An arrow zips by his nose with a rush of air and sticks in the ground near his hand. He looks up to see the mayor shaking his fist comically at him from the window.

Going back to Simon, Calenthang sees the man's short sword laying next to his body. Inside a shirt pocket he finds a potion vial and a small key. As the elf pulls out the man's pockets to reveal 20 platinum pieces spilling out he also notices the man's belt buckle, which is inlaid with finely cut rubies.


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 17, 2004)

Calenthang contemplates taking out his bow before returning to the prone Simon. He ignores the other items and grabs the key. Walking over to the double doors he inserts said key.


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 17, 2004)

Majin said:
			
		

> Ayden sees Trond up ahead on his way to the swamp with his guards, cutting the trip to his smithy short. Seeing the wounded cleric Trond rushes up to him. "What has happened?" he asks frantically, looking Ayden up and down.




Panting heavily from the run and his loss of blood, Ayden fought to regain his breath as he relayed the news to the sheriff and his men.

"Mayor...staff...attacked us...said we knew...too much...have to hurry...others still...trying to...get him..."

Forcing his mind to ignore the throbbing in his side which had joined in with his shoulder, Ayden prayed the sheriff believed him.


----------



## Jarval (Feb 17, 2004)

Andreas shoot once more for the Mayor, trying to dissuade him from his own archery.

"Hey, can you pick up the pace a little?  I'm assuming we want to take Osborne alive, but at this rate someone's going to end up looking like a pin cushion."  He grumbles to Calenthang.


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 17, 2004)

Calenthang turns his head on the human with an ironic look and turns back to the problem at hand, shaking his head in condescending amusement.


----------



## Majin (Feb 17, 2004)

Trond doesn't know what to believe, but taking the cleric's dire condition into consideration he and the rest of the group obviously needed his help. He motioned for his men to follow him and rushes towards the mayor's house as fast as Ayden can keep up. 

Calenthang feels the satisfying give from the tumbler as the door unlocks and swings open. It opens into what appears to be the auditorium for the old theatre. This auditorium has a 50-foot high painted ceiling and a well-polished dance floor. A stage rises 5 feet above the main floor on the east end of the room. The stage curatins are shut and its beautiful purple curtains depict the twin masks of Comedy and Tragedy. To your immediate left is a door, above which a sign read "Ticket Office."

Osborne ducks behind the banister as Andreas' arrow flies over his head.


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 17, 2004)

Calenthang enters the theater with an air of victory. He takes a few moments to look about the beautiful architecture and figures the Ticket Office as good as any place to start his search for Applebottom.


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 17, 2004)

As the Sheriff nodded to his men to accompany Ayden to the mayor's house, Ayden forced his legs to carry him once more.

_~Uncle give me strength...~_


----------



## Majin (Feb 17, 2004)

Calenthang's air of victory is somewhat stolen from him as one moment he is walking through the door and the next finds the floor rushing up to meet his face as he trips over a cleverly concealed trip wire. Outside those party members looking up at Osborne hear a quiet tinkling sound as the mayor turns sharply behind him, and mutters something before turning back to the ones still outside, obviously trying to decide what to do next. 

Thankful no one was around to witness him in an undignified position Calenthang picks himself up and enters the ticket office. Inside it appears to be nothing more than a stockroom now. Shelves are stocked with dry goods from floor to ceiling. Crude stone stairs on the eastern wall spiral downwards, and an open door to the north leads to what appears to be a kitchen.


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 17, 2004)

Calenthang laughs to himself concerning halflings and their silly antics. He decides to try the open door first, a little bit more wary of trip wires and the like.


----------



## Majin (Feb 17, 2004)

The kitchen is exceedingly clean and well stocked with gleaming copper pots hanging from hooks. A set of six meat cleavers is stuck into a block of wood mounted on the wall. There is another door to the north.

Ayden, with Trond and guards in tow arrive outside the gate to the mayor's house at this time. Trond has not yet entered to see the carnage wrought by the fight thats taken place there, so Ayden has a chance to relay anything else to Trond before proceeding.


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 17, 2004)

Stopping everyone short before they entered the yard, Ayden pointed once more to his mauled shoulder.

"When I left...staff had been stopped...dog was still...attacking us...came for you...to help stop Mayor Applebottom...We didn't...want this fight Sheriff...They brought it...upon us."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 17, 2004)

*Mosslime: Finhead Saurial/Male*

Mosslime takes in the scene with some confusion not really sure why the mayor would start attacking them for no apparent reason.  Lucky he had spent enough time around the mayor to know his scent.  A scent he now tracks and hunts for.









*OOC:*


Improved Sent, Non-lethal, if possible, claw attacks if for some reason mayor is close.


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 17, 2004)

Calenthang rolls his eyes at the thought of another cleverly placed booby trap and eyes his surroundings suspiciously before entering the next door.
(Search +3)


----------



## Majin (Feb 17, 2004)

OOC: Bro - I'm not sure what you mean by that post. Unless it could be an older post that the server has finally decided to spit up, the mayor has been attacking the party since the beginning of the fight, and has been in the window the whole time. 

Trond stares slack-jawed at Ayden's accusation of the mayor. "I don't believe it," he exclaims. He gently pushes past Ayden as he enters the courtyard and gapes at the carnage in front of him. The three dogs lay slaughtered and strewn across the garden along with Adrian and Simon. Trond's gaze is then drawn to Osborne. "Mayor Applebottom! What is the meaning of this?!" Osborne turns to glare at Trond, swears loudly, and replies, "Trond! Arrest these people! They murdered Adrian and Simon. One of them's in the house too! They're coming for me!" Trond stares dumbfounded not sure what to believe. 

Calenthang decides the door is safe and opens it as he enters the next room. This room contains two sets of double bunks, one set smaller than the other. The wall by the smaller bunks is festooned with crude etchings of halfing actresses in various states of undress. Two lockers stand beside the bunks. A door leads off to the east.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 17, 2004)

nevermind this took it OOC.  (Darn boards where slow.)


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 17, 2004)

Holding his head in his hand laughing, Calenthang continues past the pictures and lockers to the door to the east and enters. _Halflings!_


----------



## Majin (Feb 17, 2004)

Calenthang enters into what must be the mayor's dining room. The rom contains a polished mahogany table and eight sturdy chairs. The table is set for three, all together at the northern end, with fine silver cutlery. A painting of Osborne as a chubby baby naked on a fur rug hangs over a stone fireplace. There is a small door in the east wall, and another in the north, the latter leading outside.


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 17, 2004)

Calenthang enters the room and looks at the painting. He puts his hand on the door frame for support against the raucous laughing that proceeds. "Who flaunts their baby picture!?!" Finding some composure he goes to the door that leads outside.


----------



## Majin (Feb 17, 2004)

Calenthang pokes his head out the door, confirming it is indeed the back entrance that Drogo is guarding.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 17, 2004)

*Drogo*

Drogo waves, and shouts, "How's it going?"

Hearing the mayor and Trond shouting, Drogo sighs. "I knew this would happen..." he mutters. He urges Rex to the rear door, and tells him "Guard." He then returns to the front. He approaches Trond. 

"The mayor attacked us, saying we knew too much. You must be patient and explore this. I'm sure the evidence must point to the mayor's involvement if we take the time to study it. Otherwise, he wouldn't have blown his cover to attack us in the way."

OOC Rex knows the trick "Guard" meaning: 
Guard (DC 20): The animal stays in place and prevents others from approaching.

I assume this could mean he would attack the mayor if he tries to exit.


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 17, 2004)

Calenthang laughs and waves at Drogo. "No time for small talk, I guess," he says cheerfully. He goes back into the theater and enters the remaining door in the room.


----------



## Jarval (Feb 17, 2004)

"Why would we have called for your aid if we had attacked the Mayor?"  Andreas says reasonably to Trond, still sighting along his arrow aimed at Osborne.  "It would hardly be wise to call the attentions of the Sheriff to the scene of a crime we were committing."


----------



## Majin (Feb 17, 2004)

Visibly frustrated Osborne continues his plea, "Trond don't be stupid! They have slaughtered my friends and would have murdered me too had you not arrived! Trond shakes his head doubtfully. "Now I'm sure we can sort this out sir, but we simply have to look at the evidence. Their willingness to do so and your defiance not too does no-," Trond is interrupted as Osborne spits at him, "To the nine hells with all of you!" At that he turns and runs from the balcony into his room.

Calenthang enters the next room. A yellow and green striped chaise-lounge and a badly stuffed deer head spoil the otherwise beautiful room. A wrought iron staircase leads up. Running as fast he can and following Calenthang's scent, Mosslime reaches the dining room just in time to see the elf entering the next room.


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 17, 2004)

OOC: Majin, I think you mean the Mayor..

Picking up his staff, Ayden prays that he will not need to swing it at all, but should his companions need him, he does not plan on letting them down.

"Sheriff, we will try to detain him, but should he force our hands, I trust that Yondalla will prove our innocence."

That said, Ayden will enter the house with Calenthang.


----------



## Majin (Feb 17, 2004)

OOC: Hoo boy, it is just not my week. Fixed


----------



## Velmont (Feb 17, 2004)

Sielwoodan stay silent and in his corner, as he didn't see how all start. _I just hope they are not the faulty in all that, or I am in trouble now..._ he thinks to hiumself.


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 17, 2004)

Calenthang begins to climb the staircase.


----------



## Majin (Feb 17, 2004)

Calenthang and now Moss who has caught up to him see a hallway that leads down to what must be guest rooms, three in all, and branching off from that hallway is a corridor to the south with 2 larger rooms. The one nearest the pair is open and looks to be a Study. The next door down at the end of the corridor is closed, and frantic movement from inside can be heard. Ayden reaches as far as the dining room during all this. 

Trond looks down at Drogo and sighs. "Well I am still not sure what is going on here, but it clearly looks as if the mayor has something to hide. For now my men will cooperate with you. They'll be positioned around the house, while I go after Mr. Wyvernspur." With that he hefts his battleaxe and follows after Ayden.


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 17, 2004)

Calenthang greets Mosslime with a friendly laugh, happy to have the company. He makes for the door with all the noise coming from it.


----------



## Jarval (Feb 17, 2004)

Andreas picks up his staff from the ground and dashes after Trond.

"Be careful."  He advises the Sheriff.  "Mayor Osborne seems to have a few magical tricks up his sleeves."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 17, 2004)

*Mosslime: Finhead Saurial/Male*

Mosslime tries to keep some distance between him and Calenthang that his instincts ask of him but the room rarely cooperates with him.  He uses one of his powerful legs to blocks the door from opening (if it opens towards them) and he lowers his head looking for the mayor’s scent through the small gap between door and floor.


----------



## Majin (Feb 17, 2004)

Investigating the door and sniffing about, Moss detects the certain smell of the mayor's scent beyond the door. Also sounds that resemble moving or scuffing furniture can be heard beyond the door. Ayden manages to catch up to Calenthang and Mosslime, while Trond and Andreas enter into the large audience chamber of the theatre.


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 17, 2004)

(OOC: Which way does the door open?)

Calenthang will attempt to open the door.


----------



## Majin (Feb 17, 2004)

Calenthang grabs the handle and "pulls" the door open. The first thing that greets him is Osborne's plump rear squirming out of view underneath a large double bed. Above Calenthang is also a hatch which hangs open, with a sturdy ladder hanging from it.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 17, 2004)

Seeing thta Ayden is already giving an hand to Moss and Calenthang, Sielwoodan follow Andreas and Trond.


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 17, 2004)

No longer finding humor in halfling extremities, Calenthang puts all of his weight into moving the bed forward.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 17, 2004)

*Mosslime: Finhead Saurial/Male*

Mosslime upon seeing the mayor disappear under the bed pulls out javelin stuffs it under the bed trying to poke and pry out his quarry.









*OOC:*


Note: he’s not really using it as a weapon, as in trying to kill, and is using it only as means to convince the mayor out of his hiding place.  “Like I know you’re in there so you might as well come out.”  I guess their where to many days of critters hiding under a rock for him back in the Vale.


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 17, 2004)

Finding the others quickly, Ayden can't believe that they have been led on a goose chase this far.

_~He seeks to divide us for his escape..._

Turning his head back to the hallway, Ayden called out to the others below.

"He seeks to escape through the floor. Be prepared should he make it to you."

Running forwards as Calenthang bagan to push the bed, Ayden drew back with his staff and hoped that he had strength left for one blow.

OOC: Ayden will try to hit the Mayor's leg(s) to get him to pause long enough for the bed to be slid back into place.


----------



## Majin (Feb 17, 2004)

Mosslime feels some rustling against his javelin, but is unable to get ahold of the mayor. As the bed is pushed aside the last part of Osborne you see is his hand closing a small trap door that was hidden underneath the bed.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 18, 2004)

*Drogo*

"You won't regret hiring us!"  Drogo shouts at Trond as he enters the house.  "It looks like there are plenty in there to handle the mayor.  I'm going back to guard the rear."  With that he trots back to rejoin Rex.


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 18, 2004)

Calenthang will quickly slam his foot down on the trap door with extreme prejudice.
(Str +3)


----------



## Majin (Feb 18, 2004)

The trap flies open revealing Osborne climbing halfway down the stage riggings of the theatre. "You'll never catch 'Slippery Abblebottom'," he shouts as he quickly makes his way to the bottom. In the audience section of the theatre Trond and the rest of the party that followed him hear this shout and turn to see Osborne readying his shortbow at them. Trond yells, "Mayor Applebottom, what has gotten into you?" The mayor's reply is nothing but an evil snicker and a quick reply of, "Why nothing Trond my dear boy. You've just been a bit too skilled in your choice of mercenaries, You're fired!" At that he shoots an arrow in Trond's direction striking him in the side. (5 damage)


----------



## Velmont (Feb 18, 2004)

Sielwoodan let his bow fall on the floor and start to run on the mayor and try to grapple him.


----------



## Jarval (Feb 18, 2004)

Throwing his staff to the ground, Andreas shoots once more at the Mayor.

"Sheriff, is your wound serious?"  He asks with concern, glancing over at the injured man.


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 18, 2004)

Calenthang will climb down the trap door ladder.


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 19, 2004)

Knowing that he cannot go down the rope with his shoulder as useless as it is, Ayden turns from the others and begins to run down the stairs looking for the theater and Mayor Applebottom.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 19, 2004)

*Mosslime: Finhead Saurial/Male*

Mosslime not trusting his ability to fit through the trapdoor makes his way to the window looking for a way to scamper down to the ground.









*OOC:*


If nothing seems likely he will turn and try the trapdoor.


----------



## Majin (Feb 19, 2004)

Trond glances down at his wound for only a quick moment before shaking his head. "No, I will be fine. Don't worry about me." He then begins to advance towards the stage. Andreas' arrow misses the mayor by a hair who giggles insanely as Sielwoodan gets nearer. He then draws his short sword, and with a flourish, slices a conveniently placed sandbag rigging. He then grabs hold of the rope and zips off towards the celing coming to end up on the catwalk high above the stage. 

Meanwhile above, Calenthang tries to squeeze through the trapdoor but finds little success. Mosslime can exit out on the banister where Osborne was originally hiding and attempt to climb the rose vines if he wants. It is more perilous with the trellis broken, but not impossible for him. Ayden manages to make it to the kitchen, but will shortly reach the theatre to join the fight.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 19, 2004)

"Andreas, take my bow, I'll try to get him alive." Sielwoodan start to search for an easy grip to climb up. and try to reach the  catwalk.


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 20, 2004)

Not the best of contortionists, Calenthang will follow after Ayden.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 20, 2004)

*Mosslime: Finhead Saurial/Male*

Mosslime only hesitates a second by giving a quick glance over at his struggling companion before he scampers outside and tries to weave himself down to the ground.


----------



## Jarval (Feb 20, 2004)

"Oh gods, how many more tricks has that man got up his sleeve?"  Andreas says disbelieving as Mayor Osborne ascends towards the ceiling.  He takes charge of Sielwoodan's bow and picks up his own staff.  Now laden with weaponry, he moves towards the stage, looking for a safer way up to the catwalk.


----------



## Majin (Feb 23, 2004)

Mosslime manages to get to ground level without too much trouble, using his claws to great advantage in aiding his climb. Calenthang follows after Ayden, who has just made it to the theatre proper. Andreas and Sielwoodan both begin climbing up the theatre rigging which will bring them eventually up to the catwalk. Meanwhile, Osborne has drawn his bow again and begins siting them down


----------



## Velmont (Feb 23, 2004)

Sielwoodan will climb up to the catwalk and try to disarm Osborne.


----------



## Chaos Apostate (Feb 23, 2004)

Caelbryn will try to climb up to the catwalk on the other side of the Mayor to where his allies are, if there seems to be a feasible route. From there he will draw his sword and close in, positioning himself for a sneak attack if the Mayor cannot be persuaded to surrender.


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 23, 2004)

Calenthang will draw his bow and fire as soon as he is within range of Applebottom.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 24, 2004)

*Mosslime: Finhead Saurial/Male*

Mosslime now outside of the building looks for an entry point close to the mayor hoping to catch him by surprise.









*OOC:*


Windows are considered entry points also.


----------



## Jarval (Feb 24, 2004)

Clambering up after Sielwoodan, Andreas casts a worried look towards the Mayor as the halfling readies his bow.  Once up on the catwalk, he'll try to smack Mayor Osborne with his quarterstaff.


----------



## Majin (Feb 25, 2004)

As the majority of you start your climb up the rigging Calenthang fires off a shot at Osborne, hitting him. (6 damage) The mayor fires back but his arrow comes up short striking the ground just in front of Calenthang. Trond runs to join the others climbing up the rigging as well. 

Outside Moss joins Drogo on the ground and then circles the building looking for access points near the theatre part of the structure, but does not even find a window on that side. 

OOC: One more round to reach the catwalk.


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 25, 2004)

Calenthang will try to find some sort of cover and fire another arrow at the (in his mind) former Mayor.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 25, 2004)

Still climbing and going for a disarm if he still got his bow...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 25, 2004)

*Mosslime: Finhead Saurial/Male*

Mosslime honks in protest at not the lack of windows and keeps scrambling around looking for any access back into the building.


----------



## Majin (Feb 25, 2004)

Moss finds the front door leading into the theatre is still open, and windows are on all other sides of the building.


----------



## Majin (Feb 26, 2004)

As those climbing the rigging start making it to the catwalk Osborne grins again, and with rope in hand leaps over the side of the catwalk plummeting down towards the stage. He giggles with glee as he falls, obviously enjoying the game of cat & mouse that is unfolding. As he reaches the ground level he lets go of the rope and drops the rest of the way landing on a cleverly concealed trap door on the stage floor. It busts open from his weight and he disappears from sight.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 26, 2004)

"Someone stay outside and cover all the exit. We need to move foward of him, not following him." say Sielwoodan while he take a rope to climb down on the scene.


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 26, 2004)

Calenthang will run to the stairs leading into the basement that he passed earlier.


----------



## Jarval (Feb 26, 2004)

"Oh for gods' sake!"  Andreas looks down in disgust at the trapdoor.  He starts to climb back down, muttering curses under his breath as he goes.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 27, 2004)

*Mosslime: Finhead Saurial/Male*

Mosslime scrambles through the front door looking for the mayor his claws ready for action.  









*OOC:*


He'll head for the stage not use to the idea of tactics.


----------



## Majin (Feb 28, 2004)

As everyone begins climbing down the rigging, and Moss comes in and heads for the stage, Calenthang makes his way down the stairs to the cellar. 

Down here on quick glance the cellar contains many wine racks, as well as vedgetable racks filled with potatoes and apples. The shadows are thick, as the room is lit only by a single guttering torch set along the middle of the west wall. Seeing is difficult but Calenthang believes he sees a shape in the poor light coming towards him.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 28, 2004)

*Drogo*

Tiring of guard duty, Drogo dismounts.  "Guard" he instructs Rex at the back door.  Then gripping his shield and spear, he enters the house and heads for the sounds of action.


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 28, 2004)

Calenthang draws his sword, glad to see his hunch getting results, and moves forward to block the figure, his adrenaline clearing away all thoughts of hiding or tactics.


----------



## Majin (Mar 1, 2004)

Drogo enters the building, taking in a large group of his companions climbing down the stage riggings and the sounds of movement from the next room.

The figure in the darkness barrels right into Calenthang in it's rush and tries to push past him. In this close proximity Calenthang confirms the figure is the mayor. The two become entangled as the mayor desperately tries to crawl through the elve's legs to escape up the staircase.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 1, 2004)

*Drogo*

"What's going on?  Where is he?"  Drogo shouts.


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 1, 2004)

Calenthang slams the hilt of his sword down in an attempt to knock Osborne unconscious.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 1, 2004)

Sielwoodan will try to find another way than the trap to go under the scene, and hope to cut his retreat.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 1, 2004)

Climbing back down to the stage, Andreas follows after Calenthang into the cellar.  He looks around for the Mayor, ready to render the annoying halfling unconscious if the chance presents itself.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 2, 2004)

"Ah, looks like the action is this way."  Drogo follows Andreas.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 2, 2004)

As the Mayor disappeared below the stage, Ayden had to admit that the halfling still had the advantage over them.

_~It would seem that Tymora does smile upon both the angels and devils equally...~_

Turning to face the Sheriff, Ayden speaks quickly as he does not know how much time they may have.

"Sheriff, where is the exit from under there? If we can marshall our forces there, he will have no choice but to surrender..."

As Moss rushes into the room, Ayden calls out to him as well.

"Moss, see if you can sniff out the rat in our midst..."


----------



## Majin (Mar 3, 2004)

"None other than that one, as far as I know. He should be trapped now Mr. Wyvernspur," Trond says pointing into the next room.

As Calenthang tries to knock out Osborne, the wily halfling manages to roll out of the way and flails his arms trying to regain his balance as he ambles up the steps, where he runs into the roadblock that the rest of the pursuing party have made between him. Realizing he is trapped the mayor slumps into a corner, exhausted. "Truce?" he chuckles nervously.


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 3, 2004)

Calenthang walks up to Applebottom and stands in front of him with an imposing glare. "Just don't try anything funny,"  he says, smirking in spite of himself.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 3, 2004)

Hearing Trond while he was searching for another access, Sielwoodan start to relax.

"Finally!" He walks his way to Trond to see what will happen to the mayor.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 3, 2004)

Mosslime hearing that the quarry is trapped scampers into the room to get a better view of what is going on.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 3, 2004)

*Drogo*

"Trond.  It appears Applebottom was involved in the dam which was causing the strife between your peoples.  Applebottom, it will go easier on you if you tell us all you know.  Speak now!"


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 3, 2004)

Hurrying into the next room, Ayden heard the familiar voice of Mayor Applebottom call for a truce from behind the gathering of his companions. Wincing as his shoulder brushed against the wall as he squeezed through, Ayden nodded his head as Drogo spoke to Sheriff Trond.

"You are surrounded with no place to run to Mr Applebottom, but more importantly, you forced us to take the lives of two strangers of whom we bore no malice towards. It would also seem you are responsible for causing us to take the lives of the three lizardmen warriors the day we entered town. Much blood has been spilled by your actions sir, and we will have answers from you."

Pausing to regain his composure, Ayden fought back another wave of dizziness from the loss of so much blood.

"Speak sir, and may Finder have mercy on your soul for the acts you have committed."


----------



## Jarval (Mar 3, 2004)

Andreas nods in agreement with Ayden's words, then his eyes widen in alarm as he sees the priest sway slightly on his feet.  He lays a steadying hand on Ayden's shoulder, and speaks quietly to his friend.

"You're badly hurt.  Can you continue here, or do you need to be taken to Brother Ernest?  After all, we don't want you collapsing in the middle of an interrogation."  He says the last jokingly, but concern is clear in his voice.


----------



## Majin (Mar 4, 2004)

As if on cue, Ernest enters the room escorted by one of Trond's guards. Taking in the situation quickly he too puts a steadying hand on Ayden and gently ushers him to the back of the party. 

All the while Mayor Applebottom looks on, venom in his eyes, as he spits in the parties direction. "I shall tell you nothing," he growls. 

Trond walks over to where Ayden is being tended to by Ernest. "I know the mayor... at least, I thought I knew the mayor. But I know him well enough to say that he won't talk. I will take him from here. What I would suggest of you is to search the whole building. Osborne must have a safe hidden somewhere. I know that is where he keeps all his business documents. It is possible that you will find something more there." He motions for Ernest's escort to round up the rest of his men to take Applebottom into custody. 

Ernest then proceeds to fully heal the party, one by one in order of the seriousness of their wounds. Trond strips Osborne of his possessions, and after examining each of them for any useful evidence he hands them over to Ayden. "He will have no more use for these things. Maybe they can aid you in your search. My men will go through the fallen men's possessions outside as well. You are welcome to anything of their's you may find useful. I will be outside if you need anything."

OOC: 

Osbornes Possessions
-Short Sword
-Ring
-Brooch
-Container of ointment
-Bag of dust
-Potion vial
-Masterwork might composite shortbow [+2]
-30 arrows
-Brass key
-Master key
-Masterwork Thieve's tools

And surprise! You guys leveled! (All except Bro tho of course, but he's gettin there!  ) Go through and update your character sheets and post what changes you have made in the OOC thread. I'll trust you all to make your own hit die roll too. Great job guys!

Seonaid - Feel free to come in anytime.  We can just have you replace Chaos in the lineup and say you were there in his stead if no one else has a problem with that.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 4, 2004)

As the healing warmth spread through his body, Ayden felt his head clear, but knew that while Yondalla's gifts may have closed his wounds, his body would still need time to regain its strength.

"Thank you Brother Ernest, surely Yondalla smiles upon your kindness."

As the stout cleric begins tending to the others, Ayden turned as Trond stripped the soon to be ousted Mayor Applebottom and placed a pile of trinkets and weapons on a table beside him.

"You also honor us with your kindness Sheriff, and I promise we will continue to honor our promise to you and the council in seeing this matter resolved."

Looking over once more as Applebottom was escorted away, Ayden sighed and turned to face the others.

"While I do not know why Applebottom has turned his back on his people, perhaps his records will enlighten us where his words will not."

Pausing, Ayden pointed down to the gathered items at their side and looked to Andreas.

"I have used all the blessings that Finder bestowed upon me for the day during the fight. Could you call upon the weave to look for us? Perhaps we can use Applebottom's tainted gifts for a good cause."


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 4, 2004)

Calenthang quietly grabs a few arrows from the table to restock his own quiver. He motions for the other archers to do the same, his usual cheerfulness evident once more on his sharp face.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 4, 2004)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Pausing, Ayden pointed down to the gathered items at their side and looked to Andreas.
> 
> "I have used all the blessings that Finder bestowed upon me for the day during the fight. Could you call upon the weave to look for us? Perhaps we can use Applebottom's tainted gifts for a good cause."




"It will take but a moment."  Andreas says happily, sitting himself in front of the pile of the Mayor's possessions.  He chants for a moment, then looks closely at the stack of assorted gear in front of him.


(Casting _detect magic_.  Given no other pressing matters present themselves, Andreas will take his time and study each item long enough to gain as much information as he can.)


----------



## Majin (Mar 4, 2004)

A burst of radiant magic erupts from the table as the majority of the items shine to Andreas' eyes. The mayor's short sword itself radiates a simple transmutation aura. Studying the ring and brooch, Andreas notes that they both emit a faint abjuration signature. The potion and container of ointment are mildly conjurative. Finally the bag of dust itself shines the brightest with an illusion aura.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 4, 2004)

*Mosslime: Finhead Saurial/Male*

Mosslime gives a hand-clasped bow of thank you as Brother Ernest heals him.  He then walks over to normal position by Ayden obviously happy to see his friend again and that he is well.









*OOC:*


It's okay, as Bro doesn't have a clue as to what to level into.  I like the idea of a really speedy monk but Moss obviously isn't a very good candidate for that.


----------



## Majin (Mar 4, 2004)

Ernest finished up with his healing and then shakes his head at the revelation of the mayor being behind all this. He does not speak, partly from his embarrasment at the accusations he laid on Mother Grundy. He nods at the party before taking his leave to return to his temple to work on his next sermon. He would certainly have a lot to talk about!

OOC: I think we are in dire need of a rogue at the moment. Maybe Moss could consider that


----------



## Velmont (Mar 4, 2004)

"Nice treasure, and what is those keys suppose to open?" ask Sielwoodan.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 4, 2004)

*drogo*

"Thank you Brother Ernest.  And Trond.  You are both kind and fair minded.  I'm sure this town will return to good governence immediately."

"OK.  Let's search this place.  Calethang, be on the lookout for secret doors."


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 4, 2004)

As Andreas began his study of the items, Ayden listened to the others talk.

"I would hazard one of the keys is to the house, but as to what the other key is, I can offer no ideas. Hopefully, we will find the lock that it belongs to and go from there."

Looking around at the group, Ayden knows there is alot of ground to cover in searching the house, but is unsure of the best route in finding it.

"I propose we divide up into groups to search the house faster. Moss and I can take the celler and stage area while you all begin the search in the upper areas. I figure that way we can make better time. What do you all think?"

OOC: After Andreas fills us in on the items, I will post Ayden's request for the ring. Since he is not exactly a battle cleric, any protection would be nice. Does anyone else want it?


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 4, 2004)

Calenthang grins widely in answer to Drogo's remark. He puts a finger to his lips as if to say "shh." "We might as well start down here,"  he says to the group.

(Search +3)


----------



## Jarval (Mar 4, 2004)

A few minutes pass, then Andreas shakes himself out of the near trance he had entered while focusing on the Mayor's items.  He blinks to clear the residual glow of magic from his vision, then looks to his companions.

"Quite a little haul we've got here."  He says, sorting the items into a magical and a mundane pile before quickly outlines the results of his spell to the group.

"Interestingly, this packet of dust seem the most potent of the lot.  I'll be most intrigued to find out what its properties are.  If I may make a selection from these items, I would chose the brooch.  Another object of note is the longbow.  While not magical, it is a masterfully crafted piece, although it does have a quite weighty pull to it."


----------



## Velmont (Mar 4, 2004)

"I think I will have the last choice, as I didn't do much against the mayor, so decide what you want and what you want to give me, I'll go see what happening to Felmir. If I take too much time to go back to him, it will be a hell to live with him for the next week. So capricious those mule."

On that Sielwoodan leave the place to return at the well, where he hopes to find Felmir.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 4, 2004)

*drogo*

"I have no particular skill at searching, but I think it's the best thing to do at this point."

Drogo will head upstairs & check every door he finds.  If any is locked, he'll request the keys be tried.  He'll also be on the lookout for any documents or other potential clues.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 5, 2004)

As Andreas points out the properties of the items on the table, Ayden reaches down and picks up the slender ring from the pile.

"If none object, I would like this ring. While I do not know what protection spells may be stored within, anything would be better than a simple shirt."

Smiling to the others while he pointed to the bloodstained tears in his shirt, he quickly put his mind back on business as Drogo began heading upstairs to search the floor above.

"Well Moss, I think we should get started as well."

Walking down the stairs into the celler, Ayden begins looking around the area tapping boards as he walked listening for anything that sounded hollow on the other side.

_~Uncle guide my eyes, and those of my friends above in their search...~_


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 5, 2004)

*Mosslime: Finhead Saurial/Male*

Mosslime nods his head in agreement at Ayden’s suggestion.  Once down stairs Mosslime moves about slowly trying to avoid making any more noise why he scouts out any scents that he cannot find the source of.  









*OOC:*


If he can’t find the source of them then they must be hidden someway somehow right?


----------



## Majin (Mar 5, 2004)

The strong scent of potatoes breaches Mosslime's senses as he searches about the cellar. Those with him eventually uncover a tin box hidden in the bottom of a bin. The box is marked "Property of O.M.T.C."

Drogo's search of the upstairs rooms ends quickly as before he can finish his trek up the stairs he hears some soft scuffing noises coming from the middle door of the guest's corridor, as if someone is trying to quietly move around inside, failing somewhat in doing so.

OOC: I will go over everyones changes shortly and post if anyone's missed anything.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 5, 2004)

Reaching into the dusty bin and praying that no spider would find his hand a tempting target, Ayden smiled broadly as his fingers brushed something metallic down there.

Pulling out the box, Ayden blew the dust covering away discovering the writing on top of it.

"Well Moss, perhaps the Mayor was not as clever as he thought. Hiding something this carelessly only proves that he was truly confident that he would never be caught."

Opening the box, Ayden hoped the proof they needed would be contained within.


----------



## Majin (Mar 5, 2004)

Opening the tin box reveals nothing but a simple looking closed bag.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 5, 2004)

Looking over to Mosslime with an amused smile, Ayden posed a rhetorical question.

"Why would anyone want to place a bag in a box?"

Opening the mouth of the bag, Ayden reached inside and mentally wished the feel of paper beneath his fingers.

_OOC: I have to go up to Maryland for the weekend, so this will be my last post until Sun afternoon. After finding out what/anything is in the bag, Ayden will seek out the others to either show them his discovery, or just to continue helping them look. If anything of interest is in the bag, but not the papers we are looking for, Ayden will still mention it to the others, but continue looking for proof of the Mayor's treachery.

Have a great weekend all, and be safe..._


----------



## Majin (Mar 5, 2004)

OOC: Maybe I'll see ya up here in MD Verbatim 

Proving that the mayor was more careful with his business Ayden does not find anything incriminating in the bag, but this does not disappoint at all. Upon reaching into the bag it feels to Ayden like he's plunging his hand into an infinte void. Feeling around at the contents, he also notices the bag should weigh much more than it does. Emptying the contents of the bag reveals 200 platinum pieces, 500 gold pieces, a wand, a small emerald, and a vial of liquid.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 5, 2004)

*drogo*

OOC:  Did noone come upstairs w/Drogo?  Even Rex is outside.

Not wishing a conflict alone, Drogo backs away slightly, his eyes not leaving the guest door.  Shifting his short spear into his left hand where he keeps his shield, he feels his right hand into his pouch, and, pulling out his signal whistle, gives a short burst.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 6, 2004)

Andreas' eyes widen at the sight of the enormous wealth Ayden empties out of the bag, and widen yet further as he realizes the quantity of gold could never have fitted into the bag.

"Now that is quite a haul!"  He says, taking the now empty bag from Ayden's hands.  He sticks his hand, then his arm into the bag, grinning widely as he confirms his suspicions.

"Marvelous!  An extra-dimensional space.  How tremendously exciting..."  He picks up a single coin from the pile of gold, and drops it into the sack.  "Well well well...  what a find."

Despite his obvious fascination with the bag, Andreas looks up at the sound of Drogo's whistle.

"Ah, it sounds as if Drogo may have found something interesting.  Should we go and see what it is?"  He asks cheerily, handing the bag back to Ayden.  He starts up the stairs out of the cellar, then looks back down at his companions.

"For the Gods' sakes, don't put anything sharp in the magical bag.  Very bad things can happen if you cut them..."


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 6, 2004)

Calenthang helps put the small fortune back into the bag and stands to follow Andreas and assist Drogo. When he comes to his halfling companion, he smiles and gives a slight nod.
"How has your search went, friend Drogo?"


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 6, 2004)

Chastity follows along with the others to meet Drogo. She will not take anything from the pile of loot until everyone else has had a chance to look through it and take what they want. [Sorry for not posting. I feel awkward coming in the middle of the scene. I'll post regularly when this is over.]


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 7, 2004)

*Drogo halfling druid*

"There is someone in the middle door in the guest corridor.  Come, let's check it out."  Drogo will cautiously approach the door, and jerk it open.


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 7, 2004)

Chastity follows along closely, greatsword held at the ready. She will _detect evil_ in the direction that Drogo heard noises.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 7, 2004)

*Mosslime: Finhead Saurial/Male*

Mosslime fallows Drogo and Chastity glad to be away from the strong smell of the potatoes and happier to have the sweet smelling Chastity close by.









*OOC:*


Chastity, I think we all realize that it was beyond your control.  I can’t think of a single reason to not have full share of the treasure and I can’t fathom an IC reason to screw the paladin out of her fair share either.  So your stuck with a fair share, okay?


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 7, 2004)

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Chastity, I think we all realize that it was beyond your control.  I can’t think of a single reason to not have full share of the treasure and I can’t fathom an IC reason to screw the paladin out of her fair share either.  So your stuck with a fair share, okay?




OOC:  Hear hear!


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 7, 2004)

Calenthang will follow everyone in, amusing himself with thoughts unrelated.


----------



## Majin (Mar 7, 2004)

Upon entering the room you realize this chamber is unique, even for this odd building. It features a sunken floor throughout that has been lined with white tiles. Standing water fills the floor to a depth of 2 inches. A beautiful human woman, her hood down, reveals black hair and blue-gray eyes the color of a clean river stands apprehensively behind the luxurious bed. 

"Who are you? What is your business here?"  she asks apprehensively.

Chastity senses the presence of evil somewhere in the area.


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 7, 2004)

Chastity waits for someone else to speak first. [Does this woman detect as evil?]


----------



## Velmont (Mar 7, 2004)

Sielwoodan com back. "Felmir is ok, I think he will be hard to live for a day or two, he seems he didn't liked to be left... where are you going?" he asks when he sees the others with their weapons ready.


----------



## Majin (Mar 7, 2004)

OOC: It takes 2 extra rounds to divine the source of evil in the area. The second round will tell you how many sources of evil are in the area, and the most powerful if there are more than one.


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 7, 2004)

"We are the people sent to arrest you, my suspiciously cloaked friend,"  Calenthang says with his usual lack of refinement, a huge smile set into his face. "Who are you?"  he adds, in case he isn't supposed to arrest her.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 7, 2004)

*Mosslime: Finhead Saurial/Male*

Mosslime sticks his head in the door curious to see what everyone is looking at and what has the males seem so interested in.  He smiles at the women hoping to relieve in her apprehension.

His sniffs the room repeatedly looking for any strange smells or hidden smells (people) that his friends would not realize.


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 7, 2004)

[Sorry, I posted before you added in the edit. If she can, she'll take the time to discover the source of the evil.]

Backing up:
"Drogo found something. We're going over to check it out," Chastity replies to Sielwoodan.


----------



## Majin (Mar 7, 2004)

"Arrest me? What do you mean arrest me? Where is Simon? Did he let you in here?" the woman says between gritted teeth.

Chastity, concentrating on the source of the evil discerns there is only one source nearby. She continues to try and "home in" in the exact location of this evil. Moss smells nothing special in the room from what he can get at. The floor being mostly 2 inches of water in the sunken room he cannot smells almost "stale" to his keen senses.


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 7, 2004)

Almost subconsciously, Chastity murmurs, "There's something not at all right here . . ." She continues to concentrate.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 7, 2004)

*dr*

OOC:  Does Drogo see any other means of entry or exit in the room?

Drogo lowers his spearpoint.  "Now, now, no one's arresting anyone yet.  Don't worry.  We mean you no harm.  We seek only the truth.  My name is Drogo Hornblower.  Please tell us your name and what you are doing here."


----------



## Majin (Mar 7, 2004)

"My name is Ssiri-,"  she gasps quickly, feeling her face. "Serenity. My name is Serenity, and I am Simon's betrothed, I live here with him. Where is he?"

Everything becomes clear to Chastity as an aura of evil washes over her eyes on the woman standing across the room.

OOC: Drogo sees no other way out of the room but the way the party has entered.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 7, 2004)

*drogo*

"I fear Simon may not have been honest with you in all things.  But his position could be improved if you answer our questions honestly.  Please cooperate with us.  Do you need anything before we begin.  Please be comfortable and do not fear.  Now tell us, what manner of creature are you, and how did you meet Simon."


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 7, 2004)

"Simon is waiting for you outside, madam Serenity. If you would only follow us, we will take you to him,"  he says with sudden measured composure.
_Serenity... What's with all the water?_ he thinks to himself as he quickly backsteps out of the water-filled room with raised eyebrows.


----------



## Majin (Mar 7, 2004)

The woman's face changes suddenly, and she chuckles deeply. "So you've seen through the disguise have you? I guess the special touches of my room were too much of a giveaway hmm? I saw what you did to my Simon, and for that you will all pay!! Face the wrath of Ssirine!" 

While she is saying all this, the woman's skin begins dripping away, turning into drops of pure water and falling into the pool at her feet. What takes form is not fully lizardfolk, but appears to be formed partially of water itself. It's skin ripples and makes waves as it shifts, and begins casting a spell.

Initiative

Calenthang - 17
Ssirine - 16
Sielwoodan - 15
Drogo - 15
Chastity - 12
Andreas - 11
Ayden - 9
Mosslime - 7


----------



## Velmont (Mar 7, 2004)

Sielwoodan take his bow (move equivalent) and shoots an arrow if the way is clear. If not, he casts True Strike.


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 7, 2004)

Remembering the large role he played in slaying Simon, and the fact that he casually looted his body of a certain key, Calenthang feels a large part of Ssirine's aggression may be directed at him. He quickly second-guesses who the attended target of the spell is and launches at Ssirine, sword in hand.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 7, 2004)

*drogo*

drogo steps in to attack as well


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 7, 2004)

*Mosslime: Finhead Saurial/Male*

Mosslime will fallow everyone lead and jumping into the attack also.


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 7, 2004)

Just before the woman metamorphizes, Chastity gasps out, "No!" [And I will wait to see what she does before I post my action.]


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 8, 2004)

OOC: Back all, and as usual wow..I go away for a little while and we seem to be neck deep in the thick of things again...  Majin, what part of MD do you live in, as we were in Pasadena for the weekend.

IC:

As wealth poured from the bag in a seemingly endless stream, Ayden wondered how many other schemes the Mayor had pulled before coming to Orchard Meadows.

_~I have not seen this much coin since leaving to serve you Uncle...~_

As Andreas probed the bag for further contents, Ayden stared blankly at the coins until the sharp shrill of Drogo's whistle caught everyone's attention.

As they rushed off, Ayden began scooping all the items back into the bag as fast as he could, lest anyone come behind and take their evidence away from them in the confusion.

As soon as he finished, Ayden began climbing the stairs to see what the others had found.

Actions: Approach and come in when DM says I am there, as I am going to assume it was after Ssirine change.


----------



## Majin (Mar 8, 2004)

Ayden approaches, hearing the commotion as Calenthang circles around the bed to get at this new creature in front of him. He swings but misses by mere inches as Ssirine shifts quickly in the water at her feet. The way she moves it appears as if she has almost become a part of it, or the water is an extention of herself, you can't tell. Ssirine finishes her spell and focuses her eyes on Chastity. Chastity feels a slight tugging at her mind, and for a moment wonders why she was thinking of attacking Ssirine, a good friend. She then shakes the thought from her head and easily pushes it from her mind. Ssirine is kept busy dodging yet another of Calenthang's blows as he tries to take advantage of her concentration being elsewhere, on her spells.

Sielwoodan fires an arrow off at the water creature before him. The missle goes straight through Ssirine's head and out the back of it, causing ripples of water to erupt from it. Ssirine gurgles in pain. (4 damage) Drogo finds a place to step in and stabs at Ssirine but misses her as she shifts in the water again.

OOC: Chastity next.  Verbatim - Eastern part of Maryland, in Harford County.


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 8, 2004)

Chastity leaps in and attacks Ssirine. "'ware, friends! She's a tricky one!"

[Attack with greatsword: +5 Melee, 2d6+4 damage, 19-20/x2]


----------



## Jarval (Mar 10, 2004)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Chastity leaps in and attacks Ssirine. "'ware, friends! She's a tricky one!"



"Oh really?  You think so?  What ever gives you that idea?"  Andreas says irritably.  Being attacked so many times in one day is starting to take its toll on his normally good humour.

On seeing the woman start to cast a spell, Andreas decides to respond in kind, launching a _magic missile_ towards whatever is attacking his friends.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 10, 2004)

As he reaches the top of the stairs, Ayden stops short when he sees his companions attacking the creature in front of him. Cursing his lack of spells, Ayden clenched the oaken staff in his hands and entered the room preparing to take a swing when an opening presented itself.

OOC: Not sure, but does a quarterstaff count as a "reach" weapon, or is that only with polearms and similar weapons? Either way, Ayden will try to help out the old fashioned way...


----------



## Majin (Mar 10, 2004)

OOC: It can be used as a double weapon, but it's not classified under reach.

Chastity brings her greatsword down, cleaving the half water, half lizard creature down the middle. Water splashes on everyone in melee range, and a screech erupts from the evil spellcaster. The creature's form quickly brings itself back into place, but it is obvious it's still wounded. (12 damage) Jarval fires a magic missle at Ssirine. It weaves it's way around his companions and strikes her form in a burst of magical pyro. (2 damage) Ayden finds a spot to step in and swings his staff at the creature, becoming splashed with parts of Ssirine himself in the process, but he can feel that he did not connect properly. 

In order to get in place to attack Moss circles around quickly to Ssirine in the small cramped room. Surrounded on both sides between Mosslime and Calenthang, Ssirine is unable to dodge Moss's claws. (11 damage)

Initiative

Calenthang - 17
Ssirine - 16
Sielwoodan - 15
Drogo - 15
Chastity - 12
Andreas - 11
Ayden - 9
Mosslime - 7


----------



## Velmont (Mar 10, 2004)

Sielwoodan drop his bow and take his handaxe and come in melle, trying to cut the creature limb.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 10, 2004)

Seeing that the creature can be hurt, Ayden helps close the loop around it and brings his staff down once more, trying to catch it solidly on its serpentine half.

"You shall not corrupt another soul vile wretch. This day you shall fall..."

OOC: Sorry for the first question, I saw it as soon as I hit post.


----------



## Majin (Mar 10, 2004)

OOC: Verbatim - It's fixed now. I had you listed under your board nick instead of Ayden! Sorry about that, just another of my little slipups it seems. When speaking about my group in real life I tend to alternate between your IC names and OOC ones, so I guess it tends to swap back and forth in my head sometimes as well when I'm typing up posts.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 10, 2004)

*Mosslime: Finhead Saurial/Male*

Mosslime grins as he feels his claws dig into the liquid and he readies himself to dodge it’ attacks.  When the moment presents itself he’ll attack again.









*OOC:*


When you first suggest rogue I was pretty doubtful but the more I thought upon it the more it made sense.  So I’ll go rogue when the time comes as long as everyone realizes that he won’t be having any pickpocket skills.


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 10, 2004)

Calenthang will continue to press the attack, positioning himself opposite of Mosslime from Ssirine.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 10, 2004)

Andreas invokes another _magic missile_ towards the water-woman, frowning as he feels his reserve of energy start to wane.

_Let us hope that I have no further call on my magic today, for I am only capable of one more spell of that potency.  Who would have thought life on the road would be so dangerous?_  He thinks, hoping that his companions can bring down the woman without much more effort.


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 11, 2004)

Chastity swings again.


----------



## Majin (Mar 11, 2004)

Ssirine doesn't get the chance to cast again, as Calenthang's next blow strikes true and takes her down. (9 damage) She falls into the pool of water in the sunken room and floats slightly, like a large bubble resting atop the pool.


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 11, 2004)

Calenthang sheaths his sword with a look of dismal apathy.
"Evil is bereft of Reason,"  he mumbles in Sylvan.
The danger gone, he begins to search the room.

(Search +3)


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 11, 2004)

As the demoness falls into the water, Ayden reaches down and pulls her body out of the stale pool.

"While Finder teaches us to honor all forms of life, I think that my Uncle will understand why we struck first and questioned later."

Turning to face Andreas, Ayden hoped the mage would have answers to his questions.

"Andreas, in your studies, have you ever came across information on a creature such as this? Anything that would tell us what she was doing in a place like Orchard Meadows?"

As Calenthang began his search of the room, Ayden stared once more at the body at his feet and sighed as he knew what had to be done next. Rolling up his bloodied sleeves, Ayden leaned down and began to see if the creature carried anything that would enlighten them as to what it was, and where it came from.

_OOC: Great job guys...now all we have to do is find proof of the Mayor's guilt. Maybe Ssirine will give us something we can use at the next Council meeting._


----------



## Majin (Mar 11, 2004)

Calenthang's search of the room turns up nothing special or out of the ordinary. Ayden finds 2 wands tucked in Ssirine's soggy robe. She had never had a chance to use them. He also finds a pair of bracers being worn by the creature as well.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 11, 2004)

*Drogo*

"Good fighting gentlemen.  There's obviously a lot to this.  Applebottom was must have summoned this thing, or gone to her.  If she's some sort of water spirit, I doubt she came knocking at his door.  He may talk yet.  Meanwhile, let us continue the search."

Drogo will leave the room and continue searching the other rooms, especially looking for locked doorways.  On the way, he will go out the back door and fetch Rex.  "Come" he says.  "Rex's scent and tracking might come in handy.  His sharp teeth might, too, if there's more trouble afoot today."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 11, 2004)

*Mosslime: Finhead Saurial/Male*

Mosslime curious bends down to watch Ayden’s actions.  He leans close to collect the scent of the fallen creature.  He doesn’t suspect if of being alive it’s an act of curiosity.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 11, 2004)

Pulling the slender wands and the bracers off the body, Ayden looks to the others with frustration beginning to show in his eyes.

"While I do not know if she is the reasoning for Applebottom's actions, or if he is the reason for her being here, all I know is that we are still no closer to finding any hard proof of Applebottom being guilty of draining the swamp. While I doubt that none would doubt our word now, I still wish to leave this town with all knowing we acted with their best interest at heart."

Opening the bag up, Ayden placed the new items inside of its depths and sat it beside the door leading into the creature's room as he prepared to renew his search for proof.

"May Finder guide all our eyes, as I have a feeling we will need all the help we can get..."

_OOC: Ayden will restart his search outside of this room in the first nonlocked room he finds. Nothing will be safe from his search, as he will begin to empty out dressers, move curtains, art, furniture, whatever to look. Also, if he finds a shirt that will fit, he will proly take that as well to replace his now tattered one._


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 11, 2004)

Calenthang will go back to the room with the locker and search there, taking special care of the locker.


----------



## Majin (Mar 11, 2004)

Moving downstairs to the room with the lockers unfortunately nets Calenthang nothing, just personal items such as clothes and the like. Ayden and the rest after finding nothing in the other guest rooms move on to Osborne's study. Strewn across his desk are many papers that show Osborne had been neglecting his mayoral duties as of late. The desk itself has three doors, 2 unlocked with stationary and other writing utensils in them and another that is locked. Aside from that the group finds, behind a portrait of Osborne's mother, a wall safe, which may be just what their looking for.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 11, 2004)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Turning to face Andreas, Ayden hoped the mage would have answers to his questions.
> 
> "Andreas, in your studies, have you ever came across information on a creature such as this? Anything that would tell us what she was doing in a place like Orchard Meadows?"



At Ayden's words, Andreas moves further into the room to examine Ssirine's corpse.

"At first glance, this creature does not seem familiar to me, but I will see if I can think of any possibilities."  He replies as he mentally takes stock of all of his magical lore, comparing various legends and tales against the evidence in front of him.


(Knowledge (Arcana) +7)


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 11, 2004)

Calenthang walks to the dining room, and searches there as well.

(Take 20)


----------



## Velmont (Mar 11, 2004)

"A safe, where is that key, I suppose it is for that." and Sielwwodan take the key and try it in the safe.


----------



## Majin (Mar 11, 2004)

Calenthang's search in the dining room turns up nothing as well. As soon as Sielwoodan tries the key to the safe an electric jolt runs down his arm and blasts him backwards skidding across Osbornes desk and rolling to the floor, sending papers flying everywhere! (17 damage, -4 hitpoints) 

OOC: Is there a doctor in the house?


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 11, 2004)

Out of options, Calenthang decides to look for the rest of the party, just as he hears a rather loud, dull banging sound. Knowing his companions' knack for finding trouble, he heads in the direction of the sound.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 11, 2004)

As Sielwoodan's body is blasted back from the wall, Ayden rushes quickly over to him as soon as his feet registers his brain's scream to move. Looking at the elvish's archer body, Ayden sees the shallow rise and fall of his chest and prays that he is not too late already.

_~Uncle, if you can hear my prayers at all, do not let Kelemvor come to claim this brave soul this soon...~_

OOC: Heal check to stabalize.


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 11, 2004)

"Obviously we did not act inappropriately, as the creature was evil and attacked us," Chastity murmurs. A bit louder, she continues, "Perhaps a water creature such as this could change the water outside the town?" She will then go with the others (the group) to search. When Sielwoodan gets knocked backwards, she rushes over and kneels to _lay on hands_ (for 8 points). One hand grasps her holy symbol tightly and the other is pressed gently to Sielwoodan's chest. Eyes closed, Chastity chants, "Torm grant me the power to heal my wounded companion who has fought valiantly for your cause."


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 11, 2004)

*Drogo*

Drogo hurries into the room at the sound of the blast.  He stands by as Chasity lays hands.  "I have one cure spell, as well, if anyone else gets hurt.  Now.  Can Andreas, can you see if there is still magic on that safe?  If not, it should be safe to try to open it again."


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 11, 2004)

Stepping away from Sielwoodan as Chasity knelt down beside the elvish archer, Ayden breathed a sigh of relief as the color began to return to his features, and his breathing returned to normal.

"May you continue to bring honor to Torm's name Chasity."

As Drogo asked Andreas to scan the safe for lingering magic, Ayden returned his attention to the desk looking to see if anything was written down that would clue him in on a passphrase for the safe.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 11, 2004)

Having abandoned his examination of the dead water-woman at the sound of the thunder-clap, arrives in time to see Ayden and Chastity tending to the injured Sielwoodan.  Reassured that the elf still lives, he nods a reply to Drogo's request, and turns his attention to the safe, gentle muttering words of power as he focuses his sight.


(Casting _detect magic_, and taking three rounds to look at the safe.)


----------



## Velmont (Mar 11, 2004)

After he recieve the healing hands, he open his eyes. "Ow... I think I found where he keeps all the incriminating things he has. But watch out before opening it, that's hurt!"


----------



## Majin (Mar 12, 2004)

Sielwoodan taken care of and the safe being top priority again, Andreas casts his spell and finds nothing on the safe. Any magic that was trapping it before, has now expired. Rifling through the papers on the desk, Ayden is not able to find anything else but the various papers needing the mayors attention that were simply ignored.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 12, 2004)

Looking up to the others, Ayden listened as Andreas told them that the safe was no longer enspelled.

"Well, it seems we should try our keys again. The desk is filled with requests, but nothing that would indicate Applebottom was anything more than a lackluster Councilmen of late."


----------



## Velmont (Mar 12, 2004)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Looking up to the others, Ayden listened as Andreas told them that the safe was no longer enspelled.
> 
> "Well, it seems we should try our keys again. The desk is filled with requests, but nothing that would indicate Applebottom was anything more than a lackluster Councilmen of late."




"Are you sure? I don't understand why to bother so much to keep some paperwork hidden and protected like tit was."  Sielwoodan stand up and walk to the safe. "Let's see if there an hidden compartement in the safe"

OOC:Take 20 Search on the safe


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 12, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> "Are you sure? I don't understand why to bother so much to keep some paperwork hidden and protected like it was."  Sielwoodan stand up and walk to the safe. "Let's see if there an hidden compartement in the safe"
> 
> "Perhaps he was fearful that his secret would be found out and wanted to keep it safe for as long as possible. The spell that hit you most likely would have killed a lesser man. Let us see if perhaps this will tell us what Applebottom has been doing."


----------



## Majin (Mar 12, 2004)

Inside the party finds what appears to be Osborne's last form of defiance. Lying atop a stack of envelopes and tied papers is an apparently self-rendered picture of the mayor making an obscene gesture. Searching through the papers you find everything you need to incriminate Osborne of his crimes. There are signed deeds of land that the mayor has purchased in the surrounding area, and carefully drawn out plans signed by the gnome, Silas Gruecock, showing how the swamp is to be drained into Osborne's newly acquired lands, and to be sold to the farmers for what they are now getting for free naturally from the swamp.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 12, 2004)

"Well, I think we can say that's a job well done."  Andreas says with a smile as he finishes reading through the papers.  "If anyone needs me, I'll be trying to identify our watery assailant."

Andreas makes his way back to the flooded room, hoping he can shed some light onto the nature of the water-woman.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 12, 2004)

Walking over and looking through the stack of papers, Ayden smiles as he knows that they have more than enough proof to present to the council in regards to Applebottom's actions.

"Well, I think the only matter that remains is to help with the burial of Applebottom's guards, and talking to the council as soon as we are all ready. Also, as harsh as this may sound, I believe we need to take Sheriff Trond up on his offer to see if they held any equipment that could be of use to us, as the gnomish engineer and his companions are still to be accounted for."

Turning to face Chasity directly, Ayden offers her the stack of papers.

"While many can find fault in one's motives, I have yet to meet someone who can fault in a knight's word. If you would carry these to ensure that none can say they have been tampered with, I think it would help our cause greatly."


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 12, 2004)

Calenthang finds his way to his companions just as Andreas is leaving, and he offers a wave to him and the party alike. Seeing that whatever action had taken place has sorted itself out he calmly states that his search of the dining room and guest bedroom turned up nothing. He then makes his way outside to search the prone bodies of Applebottom's staff.


----------



## Majin (Mar 12, 2004)

Examing Ssirine doesn't bring much more to light for Andreas. It is apparent to him though, that she appears to be part water elemental, but her features and solid state are that of lizardfolk. 

Searching the bodies outside, Calenthang finds Simon's short sword still laying near him, the jeweled belt buckle he is wearing, as well as 20 platinum in his pocket along with a potion. Searching Adrian does not come up with much more except 20 gold, and what appears to be another master key to the house. His cleaver is still clutched in his hand, and the elf finds the man was wearing studded leather underneath his clothes.


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 12, 2004)

Calenthang collects the items and coinage and takes it to his companions. He places the things on the desk for all to see.


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 12, 2004)

Chastity nods. "I will guard these papers as I would gold. More carefully, even," she reflects as she tucks the sheaf away. She then follows the others to meet Calenthang.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 13, 2004)

Frowning slightly, Andreas exits the flooded room.  The examination had not yielded as much information as he'd hoped, but a puzzle was always something to be relished.  He slowly makes his way back to the Mayor's office, still deep in thought.

"I've looked at our most recent assailant, and I'm afraid I've drawn something of a blank."  Andreas reports to Ayden.  "I can say with a fair degree of certainty that she seemed to have some extra-planar ancestry, as her watery form would indicate, but she also showed lizard-like traits.  This latter point may be the more significant, given the swamp's inhabitants.  Combined with her ability to change her visage (a feat that could have been accomplished by either illusionary or transmutational magic), she might well have been an ideal spy on the lizardfolk."

He turns as Calenthang enters, and watches as he deposits yet more coinage on the desk.

"My word!  Quite a horde Mayor Osborne had acquired.  It might be prudent to return a fair portion of this wealth to the townsfolk, less they look upon us in the same light as they will soon regard the Mayor."


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 13, 2004)

Chastity nods in agreement. "The people suffered and should reap the benefit of what we did."


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 13, 2004)

Calenthang smiles at the reactions of the others to the over-abundance of wealth.
"I think it more practical than prudent, friend Andreas,"  he says in a quiet voice. "We can discuss what we will do with this plunder later," he adds in a tone that speaks more of suggestion than command, "for now, I think we should be getting back to the Council, or whoever is in charge now, and get this situation resolved."


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 13, 2004)

Nodding his head in agreement with Calenthang, Ayden knew that with this proof the time had came to summon the council members again.

"Aye, I think that it is time to get everything out in the open. It seems that for too long Applebottom has kept his charges in the dark. Let us pray that we may give them the illumination that they need."

Putting everything that Calenthang had brought them in the bag, save the exposed blade of the cleaver, Ayden was relieved that the bag still remained the same weight.

_~A truly wonderous find this bag is...~_

Heading down the stairs and out of the house, Ayden made his way towards the town hall with the others close behind him, looking for Sheriff Trond and the others while he walked.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 13, 2004)

OOC: Has the house been well searched?  If not, Drogo will stick around & make sure all the rooms have been examined.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 13, 2004)

*Mosslime: Finhead Saurial/Male*

Mosslime had been his usually curious, but unproductive self, having spent most of his time trying to silently figure out how this concept of “looting” was different than stealing.

As usual he stays close to Ayden.


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 13, 2004)

Calenthang follows Ayden, glad to be leaving the theatre.


----------



## Majin (Mar 13, 2004)

Drogo manages to find one last hidden trove in the storeroom. Hidden in a bottom shelf he finds 260 gold pieces and a potion. 

Arriving at the council building, the clerk quickly assembles the council itself. "Has your search of the mayor's home turned about anything?" Trond asks after everyone has gotten settled in.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 13, 2004)

Looking at all of his companions before speaking, Ayden stands before the council. While normally, he would have preferred to wash the grime and blood off of himself, perhaps here and now, it would lend more credit to his words.

"We have Sheriff, in the form of documents showing Applebottom's purchase of lands surrounding the swamp, as well as documents describing how the swamp was to be drained."

Taking the documents from Chasity, Ayden turned to face the council once more.

"These have been held by Lady Chasity, a holy knight in the service of Torm. I asked her to hold these to carry them, as to ensure that they were as we found them in Applebottom's safe."

Pausing, Ayden tried to recall if the others had mentioned the slain creature's name, but realized that it was not important to their case at the present.

"There was also a creature we faced after Applebottom was taken into custody. It appeared to be a mixture of water and serpent, and in the end, we were forced to slay it to save ourselves. We do not know where this creature came from, but Lady Chasity was able to see that its heart was filled with darkness."

Opening the bag at his side, Ayden began dumping the contents of it onto the council's table.

"This is every stray coin and item that we collected from Applebottom's resident, save a ring I wear on my hand, and a brooch that Andreas has pinned to his cloak. We offer them all to you as proof that we are not the same caliber of men as Applebottom, nor do we wish to be seen as common hired killers. We took no joy in the deaths we caused, and wish to state again that it was in self defense only."

Pausing once more, Ayden looked at Sheriff Trond as he finished.

"You asked us to come here to settle the conflict between Orchard Meadows and the Broken Axe lizardmen clan, and the way I see it, we are only halfway there. I request that the council allow us to journey back into the swamp tomorrow to seek out the lizardmen and tell them of the treachery of the Mayor, as well as to seek out the engineer who still remains at large."


----------



## Majin (Mar 13, 2004)

Trond accepts the documents and goes over them silently, his face awash of grimness. He then hands them to the town clerk Cedric, to compare signatures with some other signed documents the mayor had on hand. Satisfied, Trond begins passing the documents among the rest of the council and as they are reading, turns back to the party. "These documents do seem to be authentic. I can't thank you enough for what you've done for our town. If Osborne would have been allowed to complete his plans it would have been most disastrous for the town and the lizardfolk out in the swamp. The only matter left is to present this information to Naamani in the swamp and see if relations can return peaceful again."

Trond then regards the rest of the items on the table. He rests his hands on the tin box with O.M.T.C. etched into it. "As a reward for your service, you may keep all that you have found here, except I would appreciate the return of the currency that was in this box. It belonged to the Orchard Meadows Theatre Company. They no longer exist in the town anymore so their assets would go to the council. Any items inside we have no use for, and you may keep them. The greatest reward you could give us, you and your party, Mr. Wyvernspur, would be to return peace to this village with the lizardfolk."


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 13, 2004)

*Drogo*

"We will go to the swamp again tomorrow.  We will try to inform the lizardmen that construction on the dam will cease and that the town of orchard meadows wishs only peaceful trade with the denezins of the swamp."


----------



## Velmont (Mar 13, 2004)

"Seems I'll be needed as a guide into the swamp again."


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 14, 2004)

Nodding his head as Sheriff Trond requested the return of the coinage and gem, Ayden waited until the others had finished speaking before speaking one last time to the council.

"Tomorrow morning, we will return to the swamp, but for now, I think I can speak for us all by saying that a meal and a chance to regain our strength is needed. If the council has no further need of us, we would ask our leave."


----------



## Majin (Mar 14, 2004)

"Certainly Mr. Wyvernspur. I await your safe return with hopefully good news." If there is nothing further the council will adjourn.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 14, 2004)

*drogo*

As the group, presumably, settles down for a well earned and relaxing dinner, Drogo begins musing about the next day.  "We're really back to square one in some ways.  We want to assure the lizardmen that the townspeople are not hostile.  Yet we have no way of communicating with them.  If we head out into the swamp, I fear any encounter will descend into violence.  Perhaps some of them do speak common.  Or perhaps someone in this town speaks Draconian & could write us a note.  I suppose, if nothign else, we should head out to the  dam area and make sure it's not being continued.  Perhaps damage it to the point it would be difficult to restart."

In a side conversation, which I've been meaning to have for ages, but can't seem to fit in, Drogo approaches Mosslime and tries out his ghostwise telepathic communication.  "Hi," he conveys, "we ghostwise halflings can communicate without words, assuming we speak the same language.  I believe you can understand common, yet can't speak it.  Is this because you lack the appropriate vocal chords?  Is there any way you'll ever be able to communicate effectively with the rest of the party?  I am unfamiliar with your race."


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 14, 2004)

As the council members stood to take their leave as well, Ayden began placing the various items back in the bag, turning to face his companions once done.

"Well, I for one am heading to the inn for a long bath before doing anything else."

Taking the ring off of his finger, Ayden placed it inside the bag also.

"Andreas, as you have by far the most knowledge of the arcane, please do as you see best with what we have found. While I know we are all limited on coin, perhaps the gold the council has given us from Applebottom will convince good Mother Grundy to take a look at these for us. Unless any can think of a better option?"


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 14, 2004)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> As the group, presumably, settles down for a well earned and relaxing dinner, Drogo begins musing about the next day.  "We're really back to square one in some ways.  We want to assure the lizardmen that the townspeople are not hostile.  Yet we have no way of communicating with them.  If we head out into the swamp, I fear any encounter will descend into violence.  Perhaps some of them do speak common.  Or perhaps someone in this town speaks Draconian & could write us a note.  I suppose, if nothign else, we should head out to the  dam area and make sure it's not being continued.  Perhaps damage it to the point it would be difficult to restart."
> 
> Feeling refreshed from his bath and meal, Ayden looked across the table and listened as Drogo voiced his concerns about tomorrow's journey into the swamp.
> 
> "Well, both Moss and I can understand the language of dragons, but I do not know if their hearing is keen enough to hear Moss should he wish to speak to them as well. I am hoping that perhaps Brother Ernest or another council member will draft a letter of peace for us to carry when we leave. Even better would be to persuade a party from their clan to return with us tomorrow to speak to the council themself."


----------



## Jarval (Mar 14, 2004)

"I'm afraid there is no other option.  My own skill with the Weave is innate rather than learnt, so Mystra's will dictates which spells I gain knowledge of.  One of the common talents I lack is the ability to divine the function of a magical device."  Andreas says as he takes the bag from Ayden.  "I will speak with Mother Grundy, and see if she can shed any light as to the purpose of these items.  Does anyone wish to accompany me?"

Once his companions have replied, Andreas makes his way to Mother Gerund's cottage, knocking loudly on the door when he arrives.


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 15, 2004)

"I will accompany you, friend Andreas,"  Calenthang says with resumed mirth. "Should you be accosted, you may need some protection. Not that I'll be any help!"  he adds laughing.


----------



## Majin (Mar 15, 2004)

Mother Grundy invites Andreas in and any others that accompany him. "Quite the congratulations are in order for weeding out that snake Osborne dearies. Now hopefully things can get back to normal around here soon so I can gather more supplies safely from the swamp. Anyway, what can Mother Grundy do for you young ones, hmm?"


----------



## Velmont (Mar 15, 2004)

"I'll come with you. I am curious to see those herbs that repel insects. Could be usefull in my next travel, if I need to guide some people in some swamp... or maybe for tommorow."

He follows Andreas, and when Mother Grundy open the door, he let Andreas talk first.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 15, 2004)

"Thank you."  Andreas smiles warmly at Mother Grundy.  "Although in all truth, we were as surprised by Osborne's treachery as anyone.

"But you've probably guessed we didn't really come here to talk about the Mayor.  We found quite a collection of enchanted items while searching his home, and Sheriff Trond generously gifted them to myself and my friends.  However, while I have a fair knowledge of the arcane arts, the ability to identify the purpose of magical devices is not a skill I possess.  We were wondering if you could help us with this task.  We'd offer suitable recompense, of course."


----------



## Majin (Mar 16, 2004)

"Oh certainly, certainly. Just the price of components is all I ask, and since you saved our town, I'll identify five of them for you for free, hows that? It's all I can manage today, so for any others you'll have to wait until I've refreshed my energies."


----------



## Velmont (Mar 16, 2004)

"Thank you, it is appreciated. And could I take a look at those herb you use to repel vermin?"


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 16, 2004)

Calenthang stays outside and looks for a certain raven friend while waiting.
_Vacation? Who am I kidding; I perfer the action._


----------



## Jarval (Mar 16, 2004)

"That is most generous of you, Madam Grundy."  Andreas is obviously pleased with this offer.  He sorts through the various items in the bag, before taking out five and passing them to Mother Grundy.


(*OoC:* Which items do we want to be identified first?)


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 16, 2004)

(*OoC:* Which items do we want to be identified first?)[/QUOTE]

Strictly from my point of view from an OOC basis, I would shoot for something everything that could help us with our trip back into the swamp in the morning. From an IC view, this is all Andreas' call, as he is the sole source of magical insight for us in the matters of the arcane. Whatever you choose, I'm sure it will be the right call for us.

Also OOC, I am in Alabama this week until either Fri or Sat. I will have internet activity, but will not be able to post as frequently as I normally do. However, I will be able to keep at least once or twice a day posts.

Have a great week all..


----------



## Jarval (Mar 17, 2004)

(*OoC:* OK, I'll go with the short sword, the ring, the broach, the first wand we found and the bag.  The bag might seem like it has an obvious function, but Andreas (as a Halruaan merchant's son) knows full well what can go wrong if you misuse extradimensional spaces...)


----------



## Majin (Mar 17, 2004)

Mother Grundy takes the items to a small table in the corner of her shop and begins to divine their uses. A few minutes later she returns them to Andreas, explaining each one's uses as she hands them to him.

OOC: (Items)

Bag of Holding (Type I)
+1 Short sword
Brooch of Shielding (53)
+1 Ring of Protection
Wand of Knock (19 charges)


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 17, 2004)

Earlier:
Chastity relinquishes the papers gravely and stands impassively, trying to maintain a composure similar to the older priests with whom she had studied.

Later:
She will not accompany the group to Mother Grundy's, instead taking the time to wash meticulously herself and her belongings, as well as finding a good meal. When that is accomplished, she will find a temple to Helm and spend the rest of the evening praying. She will also make a donation. If there is nothing for Helm, she will go to a temple that would not be cross-purposes to Helm's, or will pray in her room at the inn (or wherever they are staying).


----------



## Jarval (Mar 18, 2004)

Andreas watches Mother Grundy's divinations closely, making detailed metal notes on her casting method.  When she returns with the items, he listens closely to her description of their functions as he places them back into the magical bag.

"Many thanks to you."  He says warmly.  "We'll return with the remaining items in the morrow, along with suitable payment."  He bows formally, then makes his way back to the inn.

"Quite a haul, my friends, quite a haul."  He grins widely as he takes a seat at the table.  "The bag alone is a marvel."  Once seated, he gives a brief recounting of the meeting with Mother Grundy, and a rather more detailed account of the item's functions.

"So, who wants what?  I'd like to have the broach, but as I am the only one able to activate the wand, I fully understand that we may need to divide the loot... I mean gifts... accordingly."


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 18, 2004)

*Drogo*

"Good job, Andreas.  Mother Grundy has turned out to be a great blessing to us after all.  I do certainly think we should divy up all this loot before we head out tomorrow.  Perhaps Seidlewood could use the short sword.  You should get the wand, as you say, because you're the only one who can use it.  Can anyone use that ring?  or only those who don't wear armor?  The bag should be kept by someone safe, such as Ayden.  That leaves the ring, brooch, dust, potion & ointment.  I guess someone needs to ask for something.  How 'bout the brooch for me?"


----------



## Velmont (Mar 18, 2004)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> "Perhaps Seidlewood could use the short sword."




"Sielwoodan... but if I had to choose something from al that, yes, it would be the short sword. I favor light weapon, as many archer, as the are less cumbersome, pretty usefull when you are corner and have less space to fight, and with a little time, I'll be able to master it better than a long sword or an axe."


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 19, 2004)

Calenthang follows Andreas back to the inn and takes a seat at the table. As his companions discuss the divying of the spoils, he leans back in his chair and smiles at nothing in particular.
"My friends, I don't think we should worry about 'fairness,' but more of what benefits who the most. I, for one, can not be benefitted by any of these items more than others... That's not to say the money isn't good,"  he adds with a laugh, ordering a glass of wine.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 19, 2004)

Listening as Andreas tells them all of items Mother Grundy had identified, Ayden waits awhile before throwing his two coppers in on the issue as well.

"For those who do not draw from what Mother Grundy has divined for us tonight, I think it is only fair they be given first choice of what remains, as there is still much to be examined. Perhaps almost too much for simple folk as ourselves..."

Looking at the ring on the table and those around him, Ayden placed his finger on the edge of the ring and slid it toward Andreas.

"While you may be the only one who can activate the wand, if you are not alive to do so then it is merely a piece of wood to us, I think you should take this as well."


----------



## Jarval (Mar 20, 2004)

"If no-one has any objections to this idea, I will gladly take the ring as well."  Andreas picks it up from the table, sliding it onto the middle finger of his left hand.

"On the matter of the other items, there are a number of items of a magical nature of who's purpose I am still unsure.  And I have yet to examine the items we took from Ssirine for any traces of magical energy.  As we only have twenty platinum and twenty gold now, we can afford to identify no more that two of these items."

Having finished speaking, Andreas again cast _detect magic_, scrutinizing all the items he has yet to check.  Once again, he'll take his time to gather all the information he can.


----------



## Majin (Mar 20, 2004)

The two wands and bracers all radiate magic. The bracers stand out as conjurative, as well as one of the wands. The other one radiates enchantment magic. The two potions, one from Ssirine, and the other from the stash Drogo found in the storeroom (OOC: He did pool that with the rest of the stuff didn't he?   ) are abjurative, and trasmutative, respectively.

OOC:Is that everything? Or did I miss something?


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 20, 2004)

*Drogo*

"Well, if we don't know what it is, it doesn't do us much good.  Let's let Ayden carry the rest.  We'll get it identified later.  Meanwhile, let's plan our swamp forray. I think the only other thing we wanted to bring was a letter from the councel denouncing the dam's construction, asking for the violence to stop & promising goodwill going forward."


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 20, 2004)

Chastity joins the group when her preparations and prayers are completed. She nods at Drogo's comment. "It would be good to end this bit of evil."


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 21, 2004)

"Well, if Mother Grundy has anymore of her special mix to keep the swamp bugs away, I say we buy some more of that also in the morning. I do not wish to be eaten alive before we even get the chance to speak with the lizardmen."


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 21, 2004)

Chastity smiles. "Well, then, are we set? We leave first thing in the morning?" [Forgive me if I've lost track of the time of day.]


----------



## Jarval (Mar 21, 2004)

"The wands are unusable until we establish their command words."  Andreas says, once finished sorting through the items.  "We might be able to establish the functions of the bracers and the sword through experimentation, while the potions and the dust may well have a monetary value less than the cost of divining their uses.

"As Drogo says, once we have a letter from the town council (and suitable supplies from Mother Grundy, of course) we should return to the swamp, and hopefully make peaceful contact.  And as Chastity says, we can do little until the morrow.  Gods know, I'm quite fatigued by the day's events."


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 21, 2004)

Reaching out and picking up the enchanted sword that remained on the table, Ayden offered the blade to Mosslime hilt first.

"While we have all seen the effectiveness of your claws, I think it is time you began your training with a blade as well. We have all seen how you admire the weapons around you, and I can think of none more fitting to have this one as you."

Looking down at the various gems and jewelery on the table, Ayden wondered if any in the town could appraise the items for them. Calling the waitress over to their table, he hoped she would know.

"Ma'am, is there any in town who you would consider knowledgeable on gems and other precious metals? Any whose eye you would consider keen on things of value?"


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 22, 2004)

Calenthang perks up at the mention of "keen eyes" and "gems."
"I know a fellow by name of Wizzop, a jeweler, in Daggerfalls. I had made a promise to go to him if ever I needed a gem appraised..."  he says, trying to make good on his debts. "A time may come, in the near future, where we might travel back there..."


----------



## Majin (Mar 22, 2004)

The waitress smiles with a shrug, and nods towards Calenthang as he answers the cleric.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 22, 2004)

hippocrachus said:
			
		

> Calenthang perks up at the mention of "keen eyes" and "gems."
> "I know a fellow by name of Wizzop, a jeweler, in Daggerfalls. I had made a promise to go to him if ever I needed a gem appraised..."  he says, trying to make good on his debts. "A time may come, in the near future, where we might travel back there..."




While he had hoped that someone in town might be a more readily accessable venue, Ayden did realize that Daggerfalls would be a better place to look for many of their needs if everything went well with the lizardmen tribe in the morning.

"Hopefully the time for our return there will be after a successful talk with the Broken Axe clan and if you believe him to be the person to speak with, then we shall follow your lead."

Sliding the jeweled buckle back into the bag, Ayden looked at the slowly shrinking pile of items that remained in front of them. The arrows he knew could be divided easily between Sielwoodan and Calenthang, but thus far none had seemed interested in the bow resting atop the table.

"Well, if none here would like the bow or armor, I vote for giving it to Sheriff Trond to keep for his men. Thus far, he has been more than generous with his dealings with us, and I would like to return the favor if possible. What do you all think?"


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 22, 2004)

Chastity thinks for a moment. "I actually would like the armor, and would be willing to trade my leather armor for it." [Oops, sorry, didn't check my character sheet before now.]


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 22, 2004)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Chastity thinks for a moment. "I actually would like the armor, and would be willing to trade my leather armor for it." [Oops, sorry, didn't check my character sheet before now.]




Sliding the slightly bloodied armor towards her, Ayden hoped it would fit her without the need for too many alterations.

"Of course ma'am, do not feel as if you have to trade anything for it, as we are all equal partners while we travel. Would you be able to use the bow as well? I do not know how Torm feels about striking ones foes from a distance, but I do not think he would hold it against you if it furthered a just cause."


----------



## Velmont (Mar 22, 2004)

> "Well, if none here would like the bow or armor, I vote for giving it to Sheriff Trond to keep for his men. Thus far, he has been more than generous with his dealings with us, and I would like to return the favor if possible. What do you all think?"




"It is pretty good with me. It will be of better use like that, rather than staying lying in that dimensionnal bag. It isn't me who will use that bow, mine is pretty good like that."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 22, 2004)

*Mosslime: Finhead Saurial/Male*

Mosslime looks from his friend and then to the blade staring intently at it.  After some time he raises his eyes to all the companions, he rapidly points from the blade to each one of them wondering if they want it.

Moss curiously watches Chastity with her new armor.









*OOC:*


That’s a hell of a gift to give someone who is untrained with it.

Moss has some armor smiting skills (+5) but I have no idea how to communicate that in character.  Hopefuly Ayden will remember that Moss made his own.


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 22, 2004)

Chastity smiles serenely at Ayden. "I have no use for my leather if I take this. Someone else may as well benefit from it. As for the bow, Torm allows for the destruction of evil in any way that is necessary. However, I have a bow already, one with which I am quite familiar and handy. Again, someone else would benefit from it more than I." She pauses slightly. "And I am no 'ma'am' to be fawned over, though I appreciate the sentiment."


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 22, 2004)

"Aye, friend Ayden."
He continues to nurse his wine, and laughs heartily at Chastity's comment.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 22, 2004)

Smiling, Ayden raises his hands in mock defeat at his attempts to keep the female knight's proper title in place.

"I surrender Chasity and promise no more false titles shall come your way. Tomorrow after you have had a chance to test the cut of the armor, I will take your old leathers to Sheriff Trond along with the remaining gear. I am sure he will not rebuke any gift from you."

Mentioning the armor again pulled at a memory in Ayden's mind and he recalled seeing Moss working with the tanners in the Lost Dale on several occasions.

"Moss, do you think that you could help Chasity ensure that the armor will fit her properly?"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 22, 2004)

*Mosslime: Finhead Saurial/Male*

Mosslime vigorously nods his head in a “yes.” He points to himself and then puts a hand in front of his face before spreading his scaled fingers apart.  With one eye peeking out he looks at Chastity and shakes his head firming in a “no.”









*OOC:*


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 22, 2004)

Chuckling at Moss' attempt to promise not to peek, Ayden smiles and looks back to Chasity.

"A tailor and a gentleman in one. I doubt you will find one more honest in his word anywhere outside of your own order."


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 22, 2004)

Chastity smiles broadly. "Useful, indeed. I thank you for your help."


----------



## Jarval (Mar 23, 2004)

"Right, if that is all the business we have to discuss tonight, I'm for bed.  A good night to you all."  Andreas smiles as he pushes pack his chair and stands.  He makes his way to his room, and gratefully falls into bed.


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 23, 2004)

Calenthang opts to hang around a little while longer, enjoying his drink, and listening to the general clamor of the crowd.
"Good night, friend Andreas."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 24, 2004)

*Mosslime: Finhead Saurial/Male*

Mosslime nods his at Chastity before turning his head to watches Andreas walk off for bed.  Mosslime turns back to the others before giving a questioning look to his friend Ayden.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 24, 2004)

As Andreas stands to take his leave of them all, Ayden knows that he should rest as well, but as early as the evening is, he knows his sleep would be long in coming.

"I shall see the Council in the morning about the letter of peace between Orchard Meadows and the lizardmen tribe. While I am doing that would you mind getting more of the insect salve Calenthang? Hopefully, we can get both accomplished quickly and be on our way after breakfast."

Standing up from the table, Ayden walked over to the wall by their table and unstrapped his violin from his pack and removed the instrument from its case.

"I will try to keep the music light this night, as Finder has blessed us with many blessings this day. If any would like to join me in playing, consider the invitation always open."

Taking a seat on the stool on the stage, Ayden will play for the next few hours doing his best to keep the atmosphere light and the songs easy to dance to should any choose to do so before retiring for the night.

_OOC: Perform check as always to make sure he doesn't bomb big time on the stage._


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 24, 2004)

Chastity turns to Mosslime. "Are you able to help me fit these leathers tonight? I would like to have them fitted and clean for tomorrow." She gestures to the blood-stained studded leather armor.


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 24, 2004)

"Certainly, friend Ayden. I will leave for her shop as soon as I can in the morning,"  he says when asked to collect the salves for the party.
When Ayden gives an open invitation to join him in his playing, Calenthang gives a nervous laugh, and takes his leave soon after. In the morning he heads over to Mother Grundy's shop.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 24, 2004)

"Well, good night everyone. I'll go take a look at Felmir, and then I will go take a nap. If I have to guide us all in those swamp, I'll need to be alert." on that, Sielwoodan leave to go to the stables.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 24, 2004)

*Mosslime: Finhead Saurial/Male*

Mosslime looks at the blood stains on the leather with a slightly confused look and wonders will the human female would worry about them being their when chances are tomorrow, or the next day, will bring their return but he finally gives up wonder why and simply shrugs.

Nodding his head “yes” and moves to her side and briefly makes a small hand gesture showing his desire for her to lead the way.


----------



## Majin (Mar 24, 2004)

As a result of the mayor being in custody Ayden is more free to concentrate on his music this evening and is able to give a better performance. Although with the issues in the swamp still not entirely solved his mind does occasionally wander elsewhere forcing his performance to not be his best, but certainly better than last time. 

In the morning when Calenthang is ready to go, he manages to purchase enough salve for the party, although Mother Grundy is starting to run dangerously low on them. 

OOC: Did Andreas go with him to get a few more items ID'd?


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 24, 2004)

OOC: I think the question here is really "How much does this all cost, exactly, and is it coming out of Calenthang's pockets or the partys'?" Mind you, Calenthang would be more than willing to pay for it, I only ask so the proper updates can be made.

Calenthang thanks Mother Grundy and gives his fairwells. He heads back to the inn and waits downstairs for his fellows to join him.
_I wonder what the day will bring..._


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 24, 2004)

[Speeding things up a bit, feel free to jump in . . .] Chastity leads Mosslime to her room and puts on the armor so he can fit it. After the changes are made, she washes the armor thoroughly, cleaning it as best she can. She brings her leather armor downstairs and gives it to whomever is making the selling/buying run. She then goes to bed, sleeping well and deeply. In the morning, she comes downstairs and smiles brightly to the others. After eating breakfast and getting her pack together, she is ready to leave. "Shall we go?" she asks.


----------



## Majin (Mar 24, 2004)

OOC: The salve is 5 sp per application. Depending on how much you want to buy, use that to do the math.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 24, 2004)

"I'll catch up with you at the inn."  Andreas says to Calenthang as he leaves the cottage, before turning back to Mother Grundy.

"We found quite the horde of enchanted items in the Mayor's possession.  It makes one wonder just how much of the town's gold he'd already spent on acquiring it."  He comments as he passes the two remaining unidentified wands over to the old woman, along with the twenty platinum pieces.

"If you could divine the command words for these, I would be most grateful.  The other items will have to wait until our return, but I hope we might be able to establish their functions through field testing, as it were."  He grins, happy to have the opportunity for such a task.


----------



## Majin (Mar 24, 2004)

"Ah wands, one of my favorite items to divine," the witch cackles as she studies the items, shortly thereafter returning them to Andreas and explaining their properties.

OOC:

Wand of Tasha's Hideous Laughter (9 charges) Command Word - "Burble"
Wand of Melf's Acid Arrow (4th Level - 14 charges) Command Word - "Sssizzle"


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 24, 2004)

_Midnight(ish)_
As Ayden put the violin away as the last of the patrons left the bar for the night, he was pleased with the overall performances, but felt something was still missing from the end result. He rationally knew it was due to the mission they all had in the morning, but had hoped the music would put his mind at ease as it had always done in the past.

_~In the past, you never fought against a Mayor who sought a war and a water creature who looked like something out of a child's tale...~_

Entering his room, he was not surprised that Moss had already beaten him to slumber and did his best to move quietly around the resting saurial. As he moved around the room, Ayden knew he owed Moss his life for taking on the guard earlier in the day, and hoped he would someday have the chance to repay Moss for something he doubted the young brave was aware he had even done.

As soon as his head hit the pillows, Ayden felt himself drifting into sleep and heard a new melody forming in his mind and smiled as he allowed himself to become one with Finder's music throughout the night.

_Dawn_

As always, Ayden felt the dawn approaching even before the first hints of it could be seen. Feeling refreshed and alert, Ayden stood up and carefully got dressed in the darkness, wincing every time his mesh shirt made a noise as he donned it for the journey into the swamp.

_~I may be slow at times uncle, but I will not be as naive as I was yesterday. Just because we mean them no harm, might not hold true for them...~_

Placing everything he felt he would need for the trip into the swamp in the bag beside him, Ayden hoped the others would not mind him using it for his personal needs as well. While the others seemed to carry their loads with ease, Ayden's back felt sore from the constant strain he had been putting on it.

_~I know Uncle...the road will make a man of me, but must it try to do so all at once?~_

His packing done, Ayden left as quietly as he could, even though hefelt certain Moss was only feigning sleep as to not hurt his feelings about moving around so much at so early an hour. Exiting the inn, Ayden left the bag with the innkeeper should any wish to place or take anything from it and headed to the church to pray. While he knew that he could commune with Finder anywhere, something about the peaceful presence of the church called to Ayden this morning, and it was from a padded pew in the back that he began his prayers.

_~We leave for the swamps once more today Uncle...~_


----------



## Jarval (Mar 24, 2004)

"Thank you."  Andreas says, taking the wands and carefully placing them back into the sack.

"You said you gather plants from the swamp.  Since my companions and I are traveling into it anyway, would you like us to look for any ingredients for you while we are there?"


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 24, 2004)

As Ayden ended his prayers, he could not help but smile as he stood and prepared to leave the church to seek out Sheriff Trond. During his communion with Finder, he discovered his uncle had given him the strength to call upon him for more spells to use on his journey back into the swamp.

Asking only for what he thought would help them the most, Ayden left the church whistling the new melody Finder had taught him during his sleep and searched out Sheriff Trond for the treaty letter between the town and the lizardmen tribe.


----------



## Majin (Mar 24, 2004)

"Oh no no dear, some of the ingredients that go in my potions are my little secret," she winks. "You just make that swamp safe for me to go in and go back to my reagent collecting and I'll award you with another day's worth of free divination!"


----------



## Jarval (Mar 24, 2004)

"A more than fair deal, Madam Grundy.  Again, you have my thanks."  Andreas says pleasantly, before returning to the inn.

Once there, he'll have a hearty breakfast before finding his companions and passing on the information about the newly identified wands.


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 24, 2004)

Calenthang waves his goodbye to Andreas, moderately confident that he would be able to defend himself should the need arise.
When back at the inn, he passes the mosquito balm out to his companions as he sees them in their various comings and goings in the inn.


----------



## Majin (Mar 25, 2004)

When Ayden tracks down Trond, the council meets. The clerk scribes a statement to the lizard tribe and each remaining member of the council signs it. The writ contains an explanation as to Mayor Applebottom's actions and the process in which he was caught and arrested, as well as an apology to Naamani and her tribe. It also asks that if a peace treaty can be worked out, to send a representative of the swamp at the tribe's earliest convenience. As 

Trond goes over the letter one last time before handing it to Ayden with a smile. "The town's future rides on the hope that some kind of agreement can be made. We trust that you will deliver this safely to Naamani."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 25, 2004)

*Mosslime: Finhead Saurial/Male/Slayer of Haystacks*

Mosslime finds himself unable to sleep in the early morning before dawn as he keeps contemplating and dreaming about using his new sword in some noble cause.  Much more quietly than one would suspect of him be quickly gathers his new sword and looks towards Ayden.  As he listens to his gentle snoring Mosslime debating rather or not to wake him but decides that his best friend could honestly use the sleep. 

Mosslime quickly finds himself on the deserted streets but he is careful to keep the sword sheathed as the citizens of the small town still found themselves uncomfortable in his presence.  He didn’t really understand it as he and the Lizardfolk looked nothing alike nor did they even smell even remotely similar be he did respect their concern.

On the outskirts of the village he couldn’t contain his childlike glee as he pulled the sword from its sheath and dropping the sheath in the process.  The short blade of the sword looks silly as he clutches it with both his hands.  The blade catches the moonlight as he raises the blade over his head and as he screamed like a silent banshee he charged the nearest haystack ready to delver the first deathblow of his adventuring career.

Things don’t go as he had  planed as he brings the blade down with all of his might causing himself to lose his balance in such an extreme manner that his tail is unable to stop his forward movement.  

Mosslime looks sheepishly at the world from under the small mountain of hay.  Not wanting anyone to see him in such an embarrassing situation he quickly picks himself up from the ruined haystack and with the help of his tail he manages to shakes the hay free from his body.

Moss quickly loses track of time but his experiences teach him that the small blade of the short sword is meant for thrusting and not for slashing.  As he sun raising he heads back to the village with many of the haystacks filled with holes or simply toppled over from Moss’s early morning fun.  

Upon his return he quickly searches for Ayden and finds him talking to Trond about boring stuff that adventures obviously aren’t made from.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 25, 2004)

Majin said:
			
		

> "The town's future rides on the hope that some kind of agreement can be made. We trust that you will deliver this safely to Naamani."




"I give you all my word that I will do all I can for the village and return as quickly as possible to bring the Council news, hopefully all good."

Rolling the letter up, Ayden has the clerk seal it with wax before heading back to the inn. Seeing Moss in the back of the council hall, Ayden smiled and patted the letter in his vest pocket.

"We have gathered what we needed Moss, let us hope the others are as ready to go as I am."

After returning to the inn and hearing Andreas' report on the wands and Calenthang's purchasing of the repellant, Ayden pulled the letter from his vest and placed it within his scroll case in the bag.

"Amazing what a day makes in one's life. Yesterday at this time, we were walking blind into the swamp unsure of what we truly sought. Today we return to the swamp hoping to make peace with those who live in it. May Finder share his wisdom with us all this day."

Standing up, Ayden walked over to the door of the inn and looked back to his companions, smiling as he spoke.

"Well, what are we waiting for? We have a treaty to make..."

_OOC: Let's lock and load everybody..._


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 25, 2004)

Chastity watches the others as they trickle in, and when Ayden says, "Well, what are we waiting for? We have a treaty to make...," she nods and stands smoothly. "Let us go then. I am excited to get on the road and put this evil behind us." She smoothes some imaginary creases in her "new" armor and hefts her pack before resting her hand comfortably on the hilt of her sword.


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 25, 2004)

Calenthang stands and stretches, and follows at a leisurely pace. Just before they enter the swamp, he applies the mosquito balm and suggests everyone else do the same.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 25, 2004)

When the group was gattering at the Inn for breakfast, Sielwwodan enter the Inn by the main entrance. no one had seen it get out of his room. "Felmir is ready to go and I have already eaten, We can go when everybodies is ready."


----------



## Majin (Mar 25, 2004)

After everyone awakens, and readies themselves for the trip, the party makes the trek into the swamp. Before going deeper into the swamp then you managed last time you notice the trail becomes hard to follow. One wrong step and your feet begin to sink into the bog. Travel this route for any horses, mules, or other pack animals is impossible.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 25, 2004)

Spreading the ointment over every exposed bit of skin, Ayden looks to the others once he finishes.

"This is where the fun begins everyone."

Looking at the elvish archer directly, Ayden waits to see how Sielwoodan chooses to proceed before moving foward.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 25, 2004)

"Well, it seems that you will have to back to town by youself, Felmir..." say Sielwoodan. He take his backpack which is on Felmir back, and open it. He removes all the climbing gears and attack it solidely at the saddle pack. "Go Felmir, return to the village. I'll catch you there later." 

He looks at the trails. "Follow the leader, step by step, or you may finish with water in your boots and a good cold... and that's the best scenario. And if you havn't put the bug repellant, it may be the time. all this stagnant water is the best place for those mosquitos to reproduce." 

On that Sielwoodan take some bug repellant and put it on himself and start to proceed cautiously throught the swamp, looking for a safe road and for trace of the lizardman.

OOC: I edited my character to show what I am carrying and what Felmit is carrying.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 25, 2004)

*Drogo*

With his _woodland stride_, Drogo has little trouble keeping up with the others despite his short legs.  He keeps a sharp eye out for trouble.

OOC:  I assume Rex can still accompany us, Drogo won't be riding him, though.


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 25, 2004)

Calenthang stays in the rear, whistling a nameless tune.


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 25, 2004)

Chastity likewise applies the balm. She maintains a serene expression throughout, even when the going gets rough.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 25, 2004)

*Mosslime: Finhead Saurial/Male*

Mosslime applies the cream reluctantly not really liking the slippery stuff on his scales.  Even with his recent training he keeps his new sword in his backpack as his friends might need to depend upon him this day and to not be prepared would be a mistake.


----------



## Majin (Mar 25, 2004)

In a clearing beneath the thick cypress trees stands a low wooden hut on totting stilts. The cottage has a timber-framed roof covered in thick peat sods, although ivy covers the whole roof with shiny emerald leaves. The garden around the cottage was once well tended, but its now abandoned and overgrown with wild raspberries. The many tools that litter the garden mark this as an abandoned peatcutter's cottage. The house has a stout wooden door and shuttered windows. Drogo with his keen nature sense notices the ivy covering the house looks peculiar, almost alive.

OOC: Yes, Rex is small enough to travel in the swamp with.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 25, 2004)

*Drogo*

"Even if this hut is not directly related to our quest, I think it worth investigating, but be careful, those vines look peculiar.  Try not to get too close."


----------



## Velmont (Mar 25, 2004)

"Don't move and stay silent for a moment." he start to looks around, and on teh ground to see if there is no sign of recent activity. I study the vines from far to learn what they are and I listen to see if no unusual sounds can be heard. "Moss, any particular scent?"


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 25, 2004)

Seeing the scattered tools around the house, Ayden hoped that whomever lived inside, had not fallen victim to the falsely caused aggression of the Broken Axe clan.

Stepping towards Moss, Ayden waited while the saurial sniffed the air around them.

"Maybe whomever is inside has neglected the garden out of fear for their life. If Moss detects nothing amiss, I saw we search the owner out if we can."


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 25, 2004)

While the others study the situation, Chastity does also, by _detecting evil_.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 26, 2004)

Andreas stands quietly towards the rear of the group, watching as the trackers do their work.  He looks at the cottage nervously, his grip on the quarterstaff tightening.

"How long do you think this place has been abandoned?"  He asks curiously.


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 26, 2004)

Standing relatively close to Andreas, Calenthang feels the question was directed at him, or possibly one of the small buzzing insects flying around him.
"I'd say Irony demands that this house not be abandoned, friend Andreas,"  he considers this for a moment, "but then again, now that I've mentioned it, it probably is abandoned,"  he smiles widely at his own abstract musings, and looks to Andreas for a follow-up in his new debate.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 26, 2004)

*Mosslime: Finhead Saurial/Male*

Mosslime looks towards the cabin obviously curious about its abounded nature but does as he asks and hunts for unusual scent. 









*OOC:*


He will move around while staying in side the cover of the trees if the wind is an issue.

Oh yeah that’s my way of asking which the direction the wind is blowing.


----------



## Majin (Mar 26, 2004)

Moss does not detect or smell anything out of the ordinary. Despite the outside appearance of the hut, the characteristic musty smell that is associated with old abandoned buildings is not present. Sielwoodan cannot discern anything specific about the vines, only that they look well tended. Chastity senses evil somewhere within the area. Something just doesn't seem to feel right. A slight feeling of foreboding crosses everyone.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 26, 2004)

*Mosslime: Finhead Saurial/Male*

Mosslime shakes his head “no” in reply to Sielwoodan's question and father more shrugs as if he’s uncertain what to make of the abandoned cottage.


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 26, 2004)

*Chastity, female human paladin*

"There is something evil here," Chastity says softly, "but I do not know what it is, or where it is. Be on your guards." She moves closer, slowly, almost subconsciously, trying to figure out what's causing the aura of evil.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 26, 2004)

*Drogo*

Drogo will take Rex and circle the hut, trying to see if there is any way in where the vines can be avoided.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 27, 2004)

The oppressive air to the cottage coupled with Chastity's warning is enough to prompt Andreas into making his own enquiries.  Muttering a short phrase that is quickly becoming familiar to his companions, he casts _detect magic_, scanning the building and the surrounding garden for any energy traces.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 27, 2004)

As Chasity mentions the presence of evil around them, Ayden pulls Finder's medallion out from underneath his chain shirt. While the others begin walking around the house, Ayden approaches the front door and knocks on it hoping that the owner of house will let them in, if there is actually anyone there.


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 27, 2004)

A little heartbroken that Andreas wouldn't humor him, Calenthang raises a respectful eyebrow at Ayden's forward tact, and moves closer, a little apprehensively.


----------



## Majin (Mar 27, 2004)

As Drogo circles the hut he sees that the vines cover the perimeter of the house evenly, nearby every possible entrance to the house. As Ayden approaches the door to knock the raspberry bushes seem to come alive, springing into action twisting out in all directions trying to grab hold of the cleric. Fortunately he notices just in time as one particular vine tries to slither around his ankle, as he jumps back to avoid it.

Initiative:

Mosslime - 21
Drogo - 14
Vines - 14
Chastity - 13
Sielwoodan - 12
Ayden - 11
Calenthang - 10
Andreas - 8


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 27, 2004)

*Mosslime: Finhead Saurial/Male*

Mosslime waves his hand to the others trying to get them to do what he is doing and then he moves forward but also delays as he waits for the vine to come to him before he attacks it.









*OOC:*


Still using my claws, two attacks, and if I need to delay my action to wait for the vine to move out to the end of its “rope” so be it.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 27, 2004)

Fumbling backwards, Ayden almost falls again after dodging the probing vine's grasp. Calling back towards Drogo and Sielwoodan, Ayden hopes his companions have studied their nature craft well.

"What foul vine is this before us? Could it be a guardian of somekind?"

Trying to back away carefully, Ayden keeps his staff ready to swing should another tendril snake his way.

_OOC: 5' foot step and then ready attack should it come near him._

_OOC 2: Sorry guys..guess I should have waited for you to give me the all clear..._


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 27, 2004)

When the vines shoot out, Chastity immediately raises her blade defensively and takes a step backward. She looks around apprehensively. _Could this be the source of the evil?_ She studies the vines carefully, trying to detect if they are the cause of the aura.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 27, 2004)

*Drogo*

"Fire would be nice, but might take the house with it."  Drogo decides his sling would be a better weapon than his spear.  He stores the spear on Rex's back, and hurries around to the front, staying clear of the vines.  Once around front, he'll join the fight, slinging bullets at the base of the vines.


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 27, 2004)

Calenthang draws his sword, and considers all the best possible means of fighting a plant, before moving to attack. He follows Drogo's lead, he having more knowledge of plants and things, and attacks the base of the vines.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 28, 2004)

"Well, I think we can say quite safely the house isn't entirely abandoned friend Calenthang."  Andreas replies to his earlier quip.

"Although, I have to say, I'm quite taken with your idea of predeterministic, yet action dependant, destiny.  An intriguing, if potentially rather worrisome, concept."  He continues as he follows the elven warrior, stopping outside the plant's reach.  It's obvious that the young sorcerer doesn't really regard the vines as much of a threat...


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 28, 2004)

As he advances on the menacing vines, he casts a sidewards glance at Andreas with a smile to match.
"I'm glad you agree, friend Andreas, I'm quite taken with it as well. I just wouldn't use so many big words to descride my disposition. Fate, in all things, is how you preceive it. A rather paradoxical philosophy,"  he adds with a laugh, and a sudden lunge at the plant.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 28, 2004)

"Let's cut down those vines. We may need them to start a fire later." tell Sielwoodan while he draw his sword and hack the vine.


----------



## Majin (Mar 28, 2004)

Moss swipes at the attacking vines managing to cut one with a claw. (5 damage) Pulling back his sling and letting a bullet loose towards the aggressive plant, Drogo manages to score a hit. (2 damage) The vines whip angrily around, twisting and reaching for anyone within reach. One particular vine makes a lunge for Mosslime, but the Saurial easily bats it away as he goes on the defensive. Chastity, standing away back from the fight notices the source of the evil is not coming from the plant, but something inside the house itself. 

Sielwoodan steps into the fray and swings at the vines, easily slicing away at the vine with his new sword. (9 damage) Ayden stands by, eyeing the plant cautiously, but it's attention seems diverted towards closer prey. Calenthang moves towards the whipping tendrils and swings, but his sword ends up tangling in them. Freeing the sword from the plant's grasp, it is obvious his attack was ineffective. Andreas looks on after Calenthang moves in, safely out of the plant's reach.

Initiative:

Mosslime - 21
Drogo - 14
Vines - 14
Chastity - 13
Sielwoodan - 12
Ayden - 11
Calenthang - 10
Andreas - 8


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 28, 2004)

_~Perhaps this vine is another of Applebottom's "gifts" to his people...or perhaps the darkness which spawned Ssirine brought this to life as well...~_

Knowing that they could mull over the whos and the whys later, Ayden looked at the warriors hacking away at the deadly vines and new he had to help them.

_~Guide our blows Uncle...~_

Running foward, Ayden swung at the vine hoping to pin a section down for another to hit.


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 28, 2004)

Chastity circles the house, looking for a way in that isn't blocked by the vines. "The evil is inside! I'm going to look for a way to get in." She keeps her sword drawn, in case she is attacked.


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 28, 2004)

Amused at his own failed attack, Calenthang pauses, and considers Chastity's words.
_There's a door right here..._
With that, he launches himself at the door, in an attempt to break it down.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 28, 2004)

As the group begins to splinter off before his eyes, Ayden calls out to them.

"We must take the guardian before we enter. Divided our strength weakens."

Hoping they will see the truth in his eyes, Ayden continues to seek an opening on the vine.


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 28, 2004)

Hearing Ayden and remembering the concept of "group effort," Calenthang reconsiders breaking the door in just then, and instead continues to attack the vines.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 28, 2004)

Seeing how easily the new sword slice the vine, Sielwoodan say "Nice sword it is..." and try to hack again the vine.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 28, 2004)

Mosslime stubbornly stabs the vines that are in front of him not understanding why some of the others are distracted.









*OOC:*


Still using my claws, two attacks.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 28, 2004)

hippocrachus said:
			
		

> As he advances on the menacing vines, he casts a sidewards glance at Andreas with a smile to match.
> "I'm glad you agree, friend Andreas, I'm quite taken with it as well. I just wouldn't use so many big words to descride my disposition. Fate, in all things, is how you preceive it. A rather paradoxical philosophy,"  he adds with a laugh, and a sudden lunge at the plant.



 "Paradox can be most productive.  Many ideas, philosophical, theological or indeed magical, were formed by examining an apparent paradox."  Andreas says to Calenthang, nocking an arrow to his bow as he speaks.  Taking aim at the vines, he looses his shot.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 28, 2004)

*Drogo*

"Chasity, I already circled the house.  There is no other way in!"

Drogo continues to sling at the vines.  "Let's focus on the ones nearest the door!"


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 29, 2004)

At Drogo's words, Chastity halts and charges the door. [I think I'm a little unclear on what we're seeing. If the door is not covered in vines, she will hack it down. If it is covered in vines and she can see it, she will hack at the vines on the door. If she can't see it, she'll just attack where the plant looks weakest, or where the door should be.]

[Attack: 17; Damage: 9]


----------



## Majin (Mar 29, 2004)

Mosslime slashes again at the vines but does not manage to connect. Drogo's next bullet likewise misses it's target, richocheting off the side of the hut and bouncing harmlessly in the dirt. The vines, slowing down from the beating they've taken give one last shot at entangling Mosslime but the saurial is again able to avoid getting trapped. Chastity comes down hard on the plant and brings her sword down, devastating it at it's base! (Crit! 17 damage, OOC: I'm taking it upon myself to make all the rolls for the party.  ) The vines spasm violently for a few moments and then fall limply to the ground. 

Victory is far from at hand though, as no sooner than Chastity delivers the deathblow to the attacking plant, the door to the hut opens suddenly catching Chastity by surprise. What appears to be an old halfling steps out. The evil Chastity sensed earlier surrounds this figure wholeheartedly. His eyes burn with hatred as the halfling bears his teeth, revealing them to be razor sharp! It's at this point that Chastity, being closest to him, notices the tightly stretched pale skin, and slight stench of decay. Despite this figure's oddly clean appearance otherwise, there can be no doubt that this halfling is no longer among the living.

Initiative:

Mosslime - 21
Halfling Wight - 16
Drogo - 14
Vines - 14 (Dead)
Chastity - 13
Sielwoodan - 12
Ayden - 11
Calenthang - 10
Andreas - 8

OOC: Yes I said Wight. Have fun with this one guys  We'll continue where we left off with Sielwoodan giving a new action, since this is technically still the same battle.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 29, 2004)

"Oh dear..."  Andreas says at the sight of the undead halfling.  Taking a wand from his belt pouch, he points it at the halfling and says the word "Sssizzle".


(Using a charge from the new Wand of Melf's Acid Arrow.)


----------



## Velmont (Mar 29, 2004)

"What that thing!"  say Sielwoodan when he saw the halfling. Sielwoodan will swing his sword at that undead.


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 29, 2004)

Calenthang attacks the abomination without skipping a beat.


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 29, 2004)

Without pause, Chastity _smites_ the wightD).


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 29, 2004)

*Drogo*

"Get it out in the open where we can all attack!"  shouts Drogo.  

OOC:  I'll post an action when it closer to Drogo's turn.  Let us know if there's any room left to attack the little guy.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 29, 2004)

As the small abomination leapt towards the party, Ayden felt a calmness overcome him. While he was not confident in battling the guardian vine, facing an insult to the natural balance between the creation of life and the passing into death was something he understood very well.

Grasping his holy symbol tightly, Ayden looked towards the creature and called upon Finder for aide.

"Release this creature from his unending torment and allow his soul to pass into your sacred halls."


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 30, 2004)

[ Well, Drogo acts before Chastity, so it's possible that Chastity would be willing to draw it outwards. My actions may change, once it becomes my turn again. For now, disregard my posted action. I'll post again later, when I better see what's going on. ]


----------



## Majin (Mar 30, 2004)

Sielwoodan's swing at the undead halfllng misses by a mere fraction of an inch. The creature spots Ayden and shrieks as it's successfully turned. As it begins to turn and run Calenthang swings, connecting with a deep slice through the wight's side. (5 damage) Andreas points the wand at the retreating undead and lets loose an arrow of pure acid from it. The arrow travels, striking the creature in the back. (6 damage) 

Initiative:

Mosslime - 21
Halfling Wight - 16
Drogo - 14
Vines - 14 (Dead)
Chastity - 13
Sielwoodan - 12
Ayden - 11
Calenthang - 10
Andreas - 8

OOC: Will wait for Bro before posting the rest.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 30, 2004)

Taking advantage of the creature fear. Sielwoodan put his sword on his balt, and take his bow., ready to pierce it with his arrows next round.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 30, 2004)

*Mosslime: Finhead Saurial/Male*

Moss can tell something is strange about the creature by it’s foul scent but he takes no head of the warning as he move into protect the others and also to attack it.









*OOC:*


Sorry, I’ve been slow all day. Two attacks and if I get last rounds action two more.


----------



## Majin (Mar 30, 2004)

Moss is able to get in 2 swipes with his claws, connecting with both! (Damage 4 & 5) The wight retreats back inside of the hut. 

OOC: Drogo's up! Bit more room to attack it now that it's out of the doorway at least.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 30, 2004)

Stepping to one side to let those better armed than himself enter the hut, Andreas follows behind his more martial companions.  If he gets a clear view of the wight, he launches a _magic missile_ at the undead creature.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 30, 2004)

*Drogo*

Drogo will launch a bullet at the retreating creature if he sees an opening.  If not, he will ready his spear & sheild, and advance.


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 31, 2004)

Calenthang will continue to attack the wight. His thoughts of philosophy purged by the desecration of life.


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 31, 2004)

[ If it's not a big problem, I'm going to wait until these actions are resolved before posting. ]


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 31, 2004)

As the undead creature's resolve broke due to Finder's divine presence, Ayden kept his holy symbol thrust foward as Moss and the others pressed the attack.

_~Uncle guide their blows...~_

Staying back, Ayden watched looking to see if there was anything further he could do to help.


----------



## Majin (Apr 1, 2004)

Drogo is able to sling another bullet at the retreating wight, making contact with the undead's small flank. (2 damage) Not having much further to go the wight turns around, it's eyes glowing harshly as it begins to back up against the wall easing it's way towards the corner of the room. 

OOC: Times up Chastity. Time to decide on that action of yours.


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 1, 2004)

Chastity walks into the room, sword held ready to strike. She stops 10 feet from the wight. "Surrender," she commands. Her own eyes glow, but hers are alight with resolve.


----------



## hippocrachus (Apr 1, 2004)

Calenthang stops dead at the sound of Chastity's voice and studies her with a wary glance.
_She would torture this soul longer?_
He narrows his eyes at the young paladin defiantly and presses the attack with an almost righteous fervor.


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 1, 2004)

*Drogo*

Drogo, seeing the undead enter the cabin, realizes his sling will no longer be useful.  Leaving Rex outside, he readies his shield and spear & goes inside, ready to attack if opportunity presents.  "Don't talk, just destroy it!" he says


----------



## Majin (Apr 1, 2004)

The wight in it's cringing state looks up at Chastity, and possibly for a split second a shred of it's former humanity shines through, but the creature just glares at her and hisses, a foul stench exhuming from it's open mouth. The others, realizing the undead is beyond redemption descend upon it and with blow after blow manage to destroy the creature.

With the present danger gone everyone can take in the extraordinary view of the interior of the hut. Its remarkably homely and clean. It seems the wight that called this place home was responsible for keeping the place well tended, which strikes you as odd. You see the vine's roots have grown into the building, forming a sort of netting around the walls. Apparently all scraps of meat or bone from the wight's victims had been cleaned up and placed lovingly on the roots themselves, almost like decoration. The rest of the room is furnished with a bed, table, four chairs, and a wardrobe in the corner.


----------



## hippocrachus (Apr 1, 2004)

With the wight vanquished, Calenthang turns to Chastity with an annoyed expression.
"Young Chastity, I cannot imagine what you hoped to accomplish,"  he says pleadingly.


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 2, 2004)

As the wight fell to the onslaught of his companion's blows, Ayden entered the small cabin and was looking around it as Calenthang spoke to Chasity.

While he knew the paladin meant well in beseeching it to find what remained of its former life, Ayden also understood his companion's worries in that she hesitated before striking out at the creature.

"She did what any knight would do Calenthang. She gave her enemy one chance at redemption. Please do not fault her for doing what I know I would have done had the halfling still been alive."

Hoping that his words helped some, Ayden turned and began looking for anything in the house that would tell him who the halfling had been before the darkness of undeath claimed his life.


----------



## hippocrachus (Apr 2, 2004)

Calenthang looks to the floor as he hears Ayden's words.
"Some beings are beyond redemption,"  he says in a sad voice. "I don't hold her at fault,"  he looks to Chastity, "I was just surprised, is all. I am sorry, friend Chastity."
"Do not hate Evil," he mumbles to himself in Sylvan. He trys to smile as he helps the others search the room.


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 2, 2004)

Chastity responds to the others with confusion. "Mercy is an admirable quality. Perhaps it could have been saved. Now we shall never know." She shrugs, and looks around the hut with undisguised curiosity. _So this is a new face of evil,_ she thinks to herself as she cleans her blade and sheathes it.


----------



## Majin (Apr 3, 2004)

Ayden finds that it is obvious the halfing used to be some type of gardener from the tools lying around. The tools are eerily placed in an orderly fashion and free of any dust, the last semblance of any humanity left in the halfing wight was keeping his tools in good working order and tending his "pet" vines.


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 3, 2004)

*Drogo*

"We are fortunate to escape from that battle unscathed.  Wights are made.  There are others about, or evil clerics or necromancers.  I wonder if this is related to the lizardmen.  Anyway, there appears to be nothing else of immediate interest here.  Perhaps, Andreas, you could cast one of your magic detection spells to see if you can spot any hidden treasures before we carry on."


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 3, 2004)

*Chastity, female human paladin*

As the others search the cabin, Chastity ponders the words of Calenthang and Ayden. _Mercy is admirable,_ she repeats to herself. It seems so clear to her. One must seek out and eradicate evil wherever it is found, in whatever form it takes, but one chance at redemption is allowed. Wholesale slaughter is not always the right path. However, one must never consort with evil beings, even to promote a greater good. It is better to be alone, facing impossible odds, than at the side of something that is to be destroyed.

In her studies at the church, Chastity had often wrestled with the idea of evil turned good, and once again she turns this puzzle over and over in her mind. _How can evil be good? Perhaps this "wight" could not have been saved. But then how can something be redeemed? Does "saving" something require it becoming good? What should be done with an evil creature who repents, and remains evil?_ She shakes her head slightly and goes over to the others with a faintly troubled expression. She looks as if she might speak, but she does not say anything, and it is obvious that she is not sure herself what she might say.


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 3, 2004)

_~Even in death he held his love for his plants...what manner of darkness would take one who held no malice in his heart and turn it to hatred...~_

Walking over to the body, Ayden knelt beside the halfling and began to sing softly wishing his soul a welcome embrace in Yondalla's fields.

"Calenthang, would you mind helping me bury the body? I know he was a stranger to us, but as Drogo said this man's fate was not of his own making."

That said, Ayden began moving the body carefully outside and searched for a place to bury him among his overrun garden.


----------



## Velmont (Apr 3, 2004)

"I'll look if there is any sign of what have put that creature here. It's urely havn't appears here... but after the fight, it may be impossible."

Sielwoodan search the house to find any trace of another presence, or any treasure by the same time...


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 3, 2004)

Chastity makes an abortive move toward Ayden to help him with his task. Instead, she turns and watches the others go about their individual actions. _Torm, grant me strength,_ she prays, still lost in thought about the confrontation.


----------



## Jarval (Apr 3, 2004)

Andreas simply nods at Drogo's request, leaving his friends to discuss the moral implications of dispatching the undead halfling.  He again invokes the spell that refines his vision to the radiations of magic, and sweeps his gaze around the hut.


----------



## hippocrachus (Apr 3, 2004)

"Absolutely, friend Ayden,"  he says, helping Ayden with the dead halfling.
Not one to carry a shovel, Calenthang searches the building and its parameter for a garden tool that could possibly do the job.


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 3, 2004)

*Drogo*

"We halflings are peaceful folk.  Normally content to work our land, and care for our family.  This evil act against the innocent must be avenged."

Drogo will head outside & circle the cabin again, looking for tracks, other than their own.  He'll bring Rex along for his scent ability.


----------



## Majin (Apr 4, 2004)

Ayden and Calenthang find a suitable spot near the now expired vine to bury the remains of the undead halfling. As they are digging, Drogo and Rex go about the perimeter of the building and search the surrounding area. It is more evident here of the dropping water level in the swamp. It will take some time for it to return to it's previous depth even after stopping Osborne's plans. Unfortunately no other tracks but a few sparse animal ones are all he can spot. Rex likewise does not pick up any unusual scents.

Sielwoodan finds nothing of value in the small hut until he opens up the wardrobe. Inside he finds piles of neatly folded halfling clothes, 30 gold pieces stacked on a shelf, what looks to be a freshwater pearl, and a steel potion flask. Hanging on a hook supported by a small leather strap is an exquisitely made halfling sized kama. The flask is the only thing that glows slightly to Andreas' detection spell. 

OOC: The kama is masterwork if anyone is interested.


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 4, 2004)

After the body has been given a proper burial, Ayden nods his thanks to Calenthang before trying to loosen stiff muscles from the digging.

"Shall we see how the others are?"

Hoping to hear that they were able to discover the true identity of the halfling, Ayden walked in to see them staring at a few of the personal items of the former gardener.

"Did you discover the name of the fallen halfling? Or did his possessions offer nothing more than what they are?"


----------



## Velmont (Apr 4, 2004)

"Seems to be a rich anonymous undead."


----------



## hippocrachus (Apr 4, 2004)

As the Cleric leaves, Calenthang offers a quick silent prayer to Mielikki, and then joins the rest of the party.


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 4, 2004)

*Drogo*

"Well, let's take the Kama and the flask & keep moving.  I suspect we will find the perpetrator of this foul deed before long."


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 4, 2004)

*Chastity, female human paladin*

Chastity nods and follows along docilely.


----------



## Velmont (Apr 4, 2004)

"Take the gold pieces and the pearl too, money is always handy."


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 5, 2004)

Turning to face his companions suddenly, Ayden looks at them with anger in his eyes.

"I have come to trust you all in the short time we have been together, and I trust that in your hearts, there is more light than darkness in them, but do not take from this man as if he was cut from the same vein as Applebottom and his hired brigands.

If there is something that the city and its people can gain from taking from this poor soul in his death, then we will do so, and turn it in for those who need it most, but do not take from this house merely to fill your pockets, as I will gladly donate my share of anything we have found to keep thoughts of easy gains from you all."

Making eye contact with everyone near him, Ayden continues feeling his anger cooling as quickly as it began.

"As I have said before, we do not all travel together for the same reasons, but know that no good can ever be gained out of taking advantage of someone's misfortune."

His anger spent, Ayden turned around and headed out of the small house praying to his Uncle that they did indeed come across whomever had forced the halfling into the undead prison.


----------



## hippocrachus (Apr 5, 2004)

"That was in poor taste, friend Sielwoodan," Calenthang says to Sielwoodan in Elven, and follows Ayden.


----------



## Velmont (Apr 5, 2004)

"What? And who told I want to put it in my pocket. I told there is something more worthwhile than letting them burried here. Give it to the poor or to the village so they can rebuild what the lizard have done, I don't give a damn, but that money could do more good than staying buried here... You say your a wise man but you twist my words. That's exaclty why Felmir is a better companion than any one of you. I'll remember that."  

On that, Sielwoodan get out of the hut. 

"If you don't want to get lost, I suggest you to follow me."


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 5, 2004)

"If that is what your words meant, then say them as such. All of my days, I watched as the pursuit of coins and the false happiness of their gains ate its way into those around me. It was like a cancer that none admitted they possessed, but all knew was truly there. And never once have I proclaimed to be a wise man, thus far, all I have truly been is three steps behind you all, as nothing in my life trained me for trekking through a swamp smelling like the ass end of a butcher's shop."

As Sielwoodan stormed past him, Ayden sighed deeply to himself.

_~I guess the Wyvernspur curse truly does live on in me as well Uncle...~_


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 5, 2004)

*Drogo*

"The dead have no use for such trinkets.  We halflings know what really matters in life, family, good food, a comfortable home, honorable deeds, a worthy reputation.  We do not bury weapons and pearls with our bodies.  Let us take what the poor man no longer needs, and use it to help those such as himself.  Our reasons for this travel are not identical, perhaps, friend Ayden, but I think we are all of the same mind on the important things.  Come, let us go in peace."


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 5, 2004)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> "The dead have no use for such trinkets.  We halflings know what really matters in life, family, good food, a comfortable home, honorable deeds, a worthy reputation.  We do not bury weapons and pearls with our bodies.  Let us take what the poor man no longer needs, and use it to help those such as himself.  Our reasons for this travel are not identical, perhaps, friend Ayden, but I think we are all of the same mind on the important things.  Come, let us go in peace."




Feeling foolish for his tempermental outbreak, Ayden nodded his head and walked out the door with the others hoping that Sielwoodan would not accidentily lead him into a patch of swamp briars.

_~Although if he did, I can't say I didn't bring it upon myself...~_


----------



## Jarval (Apr 6, 2004)

Following Ayden out of the hut, Andreas pats him comfortingly on the shoulder.

"Don't worry about what you said.  You, like myself, know little of halfling customs, and you were just trying to carry the standards of decency that our own cultures uphold.  Gods know, I still have plenty to learn about the world."  He tails off, musing over the encounter with the dead gardener.


----------



## Majin (Apr 6, 2004)

Moving on, the party comes across a path across a river, consisting of some round, brown stepping stones, carefully placed for a creature with a stride slightly longer than that of a human. The stones show the occasional scratch, indicating that clawed feet traverse them often. The river is 25 feet wide and there are eight stones.


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 6, 2004)

Stopping for a moment with the others to look at the stones, Ayden was pleased to see that the traffic across them seemed to indicate the lizardmen tribe they were looking for.

"I think this means we are on the right track, but I would not rush too quickly across the stones as they might be tampered with in light of the strained relationship with the town."


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 6, 2004)

*Drogo*

"I think we have little choice but to proceed.  We've seen no warning signs."  Drogo cups his hands over his mouth and shouts "Hello!  We come in peace!" He addresses the party again.   "I'll have a shot.  It looks kind of fun, actually."

OOC:  Does the river seem fast &/or deep?  Would there be much danger from falling other than just getting wet?


----------



## hippocrachus (Apr 6, 2004)

Calenthang smiles at the halfling's bold actions, and prepares to follow after him.


----------



## Velmont (Apr 7, 2004)

"Well, there goes our chance to surprise them... I would have like to scout a bit to see if they are hostile, but it seems futile now, we can just wait here to see if they come arms open or armed."


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 7, 2004)

As the others begin to cross the stepping stones, Ayden waits a few moments before following the others.

_~May Tymora guide our steps...~_


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 8, 2004)

Chastity smiles at Drogo's actions and prepares herself to meet, as Sielwoodan said, an attack or a welcome. She hangs back and does not cross until it is apparent that there is no ambush or trap. [Sorry for the delay and the lack of real response. Work has been horrible this week.]


----------



## Jarval (Apr 8, 2004)

Lining up with the rest of his companions, Andreas waits for his turn to cross the river.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 8, 2004)

*Mosslime: Finhead Saurial/Male*

Mosslime keeps his snout up as he keeps on the alert for any unusual scents.  He stays close to the others as he absently tries to figured out why they where screaming at each other.


----------



## Velmont (Apr 8, 2004)

Looking at the others Sielwoodan thinks _follow the guide..._ "Go on!"  he said to the ones still on this side of the river. He stay alerts, his bow ready, and wait for the other to have cross before crossing.


----------



## Majin (Apr 8, 2004)

Drogo takes note that the river is not moving fast at all, and as a result is very murky. He is unable to see a bottom to the river so he cannot judge how deep it actually is. What he does notice though is the water begin to ripple, then a giant crocodile launches itself out of the silty depths of the swamp, making a beeline for Calenthang!

Initiative:

Chastity - 20
Ayden - 17
Sielwoodan - 16
Drogo - 14
Andreas - 12
Mosslime - 11
Giant Crocodile - 10
Calenthang - 9


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 8, 2004)

*Mosslime: Finhead Saurial/Male*

Moss screams in surprised but rather or not his companions heard it will have to wait as he sees the crocodile heading straight for Calenthang.  Unsure if Calenthang sees the danger he pushes past him as he tries to protect him.









*OOC:*


Two attacks but if I can beat the crocodile where he is going I’ll stop and let him come to me…  Maybe a AoO?  Also Moss will not advance into the water.


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 8, 2004)

"Calenthang...brace yourself!!!"

Calling out to the elvish warrior, Ayden hopes the charge of the beast does not knock him off of the stone and into the murky waters around them all.

Trying to think of anything that could buy his companions time, Ayden touched his holy symbol and called upon Finder to send down one of the hawks which fly above the Fields of Paradise.

_OOC: Summon Monster I (celestial hawk) if able._


----------



## hippocrachus (Apr 8, 2004)

Calenthang, in his amused innocence, doesn't notice the crocodile until everyone starts shouting at him. Eyes a little wider, he braces himself for impact.

(OOC: He'll attack it regularly, if able, on his turn.)


----------



## Velmont (Apr 8, 2004)

Sielwoodan, who just get out his bow, take an arrow and shoot at the crocodile.


----------



## Jarval (Apr 8, 2004)

"Fun little beasties they have around these parts!"  Andreas says in joking panic, scrambling several steps further back from the river bank.  A moment's focus, a few quick but unintelligible words, and a bolt of blue energy files from his pointed finger towards the crocodile.


(Casting _magic missile_.)


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 9, 2004)

[I'm not entirely sure of the physicality of this encounter, so this is what I'd like to do, if possible.] Chastity lets out a yell as she leaps forward and attempts to pull Calenthang out of the way, without getting herself or any other people in the party in more danger. If she can't do that, she will jump in front of Calenthang with sword drawn, intending to take the brunt of the attack herself.


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 10, 2004)

*Drogo*

Drogo will attack with his sling, if possible.


----------



## Majin (Apr 11, 2004)

Calenthang hears the warning, and considering that he is preparing to attack back, Chastity is unable to position herself as she would have liked to, partly due to the crocodile's line of attack as well as Calenthang's willingness to fight. She is still able to strike the creature though as it makes it's way for the Elven fighter. Her attack lands, digging into the croc's thick hide. (8 damage) Off to the back of the party, Ayden begins the workings of his summoning spell as Sielwoodan lets an arrow fly from his bow. The arrow sails just over the crocodile's body and lands somewhere under the waters of the murky swamp. 

Drogo slings a bullet at the creature and connects, doing minimal damage through the creature's thick hide. (3 damage) Andreas completes his own spell and sends a magic missle crashing into it. (4 damage) Moss's reluctance to enter the water prevents him from interfering in his foe's path, but as it reaches the shore he claws at it, rending it's hide bit by bit. (Crit! 12 & 3)

Nearly unphased by all this, the huge reptile snaps at Calenthang, unfortunately missing his leg by mere inches as the Elf leaps out of the way before landing his own blow. (5 damage)

Initiative:

Chastity - 20
Ayden - 17
Sielwoodan - 16
Drogo - 14
Andreas - 12
Mosslime - 11
Giant Crocodile - 10
Calenthang - 9

OOC: Sorry for the long wait guys. Time for round 2.


----------



## Jarval (Apr 12, 2004)

A little startled to see the crocodile survive the spells, arrows and swords that rain down on its hide, Andreas throws another energy bolt towards the lizard, backing away as he does so.


----------



## hippocrachus (Apr 12, 2004)

Calenthang thanks his goddess for the crocodile's failed attack, and continues to swing his sword at it, signaling for his companions to try and flank it.

(OOC: Unfortunately!?!  )


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 12, 2004)

*Drogo*

"Ugh, this is serious."  Mutters Drogo.  He drops his sling & begins preparing his produce flame spell.  When completed, he will begin hurling the balls of fire at the creature.


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 12, 2004)

*Chastity, female human paladin*

[EN World ate my post! ]

Chastity is confused by the apparently unanimous decision to attack the crocodile. She prepares an action to jump between the animal and its target, should it attack again. "Is there any way we can go around? Must we kill this creature?" she asks the group.

[Sorry I was unclear before. Chastity does not want to harm the animal, if at all possible. She merely wants to take any damage instead of letting her companions be hurt. She will not stop the others from attacking, though.]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 12, 2004)

*Mosslime: Finhead Saurial/Male*

Mosslime countiunes to assault the crocodile as he does his best to protect his friends.









*OOC:*


Two attacks


----------



## Velmont (Apr 12, 2004)

Seeing there is not enough space for him, and his freinds may be hit by his arrows, Sielwoodan take an arrow and start to whispers some word that form in his mind to guide hhis next arrow (True Strike).


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 12, 2004)

Lost in his casting, Ayden does not see the results of the combat around him. Releasing the last note of the spell, Ayden feels his senses return and with a wave of his hand, directs the bird to strike at the dangerous animal.


----------



## Majin (Apr 12, 2004)

This time Chastity manages to get the big croc's attention. It turns towards her and moves in to strike. Ayden's summoned hawk emerges from the clouds above and swoops through the treeline of the murky swamp, diving for the giant reptile. As it passes it scrapes it's claws against the back of the creature. (2 damage) Sielwoodan casts his spell on his next arrow as Drogo casts his own spell. Following suit, Andreas lets off another magic missle striking the creatures flank with it. (3 damage)

Mosslime's own attacks this round unfortunately do not penetrate his foe's hide. The crocodile's jaws clamp down hard on Chastity. She goes into shock as the pain becomes too much to bear. (20 damage) Calenthang's slice connects and breaks through the creature's scaly hide. (10 damage) The croc reels in pain, diverting it's attention from making a meal out of the young paladin, but it still does not go down. 

Initiative:

Chastity - 20 (Negative HP)
Ayden - 17
Sielwoodan - 16
Drogo - 14
Andreas - 12
Mosslime - 11
Giant Crocodile - 10
Calenthang - 9


----------



## hippocrachus (Apr 13, 2004)

Calenthang winces as he watches Chastity fall. He leaves the healing matters to someone more capable, and hopes they can help her in time. He continues to attack the crocodile.


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 13, 2004)

Chastity falls to the ground, her last thought a prayer to Torm to protect her companions.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 13, 2004)

*Mosslime: Finhead Saurial/Male*

Mosslime continues to attack not wanting to think of the consequences if they should fail. 









*OOC:*


Two attacks


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 13, 2004)

Ayden's relief at seeing Finder release one of the birds of paradise was extremely short lived as he saw Chasity fall to the razor sharp teeth of the crocodile. Rushing towards her as fast as his legs would move, Ayden began singing another prayer chant, this one of healing.

_~Uncle, please do not let me too late to save her...~_

_OOC: Converting Shield of Faith to CLW._


----------



## Velmont (Apr 13, 2004)

Sielwoodan takes a rapid aim to the eye of the lizard and let the magic guide his arrow.


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 13, 2004)

*Drogo*

"Ayden, can you cure Chasity?  Let me focus on the croc!"  With that Drogo concentrates on the ball of fire forming in his right hand.  Narrowing his eyes, he pulls back and lets it fly at the part of the croc above the water line.

_(does he get his halfling attack bonus for thrown weapons?  If so, +5(1d6)+2)_


----------



## Majin (Apr 15, 2004)

Ayden rushes over to Chastity, avoiding the snapping jaws of the crocodile as he does. Speaking a prayer over Chastity, healing light leaves his hands and enters her body. (Heals 8 damage) Sielwoodan's arrow, guided by his spell finds the croc's eye. (8 damage) This attack, and Drogo's hurled ball of fire (4 damage) prove too much for the giant reptile, as it lets out a long gutteral growl as it begins to roll and spasm on the ground, splashing slimy swamp water around as it does so. Ayden is just able to drag Chastity out of the way as the croc rolls to a stop where the young paladin was, just moments ago. It gives a few more quick jerks before falling silent, clearly dead. 

OOC: Jarval - Hope everything is fine. We'll be here when you return. Manzanita - The halfling attack bonus did count as the balls of fire are treated as ranged touch attacks.


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 16, 2004)

Chastity revives with a gasp. "Thank Torm!" she breathes as she looks around her.


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 17, 2004)

Ayden felt immense relief as Chasity's eyes reopened and began to look around the watery battlefield. Following the knight's example, Ayden saw that the guardian of the stones had been slain, and wondered if perhaps there might have been a better way they could have handled the situation.

_~Doubts are best saved for when there is more time to reflect than what we have now...~_

"Let us hope this predator was not brought here by the lizard men, and if they did bring it here, hopefully they will understand that it was one of our lives or its."

Looking once more across the stones, Ayden waited to make sure the others were all okay before resuming his trek across the walkway.


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 17, 2004)

Chastity climbs to her feet and follows behind Ayden warily.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 17, 2004)

*Mosslime: Finhead Saurial/Male*

Mosslime takes a look around as he waits for Christy to regain her feet, he hopes his signs shows his relief at her survival.  Once that’s over Mosslime scurries off to the head of the pack and puts his nose to the air.


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 17, 2004)

Chastity smiles at Mosslime, but her normally serene expression is slightly troubled.


----------



## Velmont (Apr 17, 2004)

"Now, I suggest we find them before them find us, if it isn't too late. I just hope that wasn't their pet."


----------



## Majin (Apr 17, 2004)

As everyone crosses over the stones and moves on, a short ways down you come to a fork in the swamp path leading north or west. Moss does not smell anything out of the ordinary. Oddly he does not smell much of anything. Past this point of the swamp both paths seem to be masked of any discernable scent.


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 17, 2004)

Chastity _detects evil_ in all directions, if given the time to do so.


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 17, 2004)

As Moss paused to sniff the air around them, Ayden used the momentary break to take a quick drink from his waterskin. Walking over to Sielwoodan, Ayden hoped the elf's anger was not still focused on him.

"Sielwoodan, what does the forked path say to you?"


----------



## Majin (Apr 18, 2004)

Chastity does not sense anything evil about the surrounding area.


----------



## hippocrachus (Apr 18, 2004)

Calenthang stands around in the back of the group and pulls a coin from his pocket. He flips it and smiles at the result.
_Left._


----------



## Velmont (Apr 18, 2004)

As Sielwwodan crouch near the cross path to take a looks at any tracks, he sees Calenthang flipping his coin.

"Oh please! If you let a coin choose for you, you better go back to the village, it will be a lot less dangerous."

Sielwoodans looks at the fork, to see any tracks from animals or lizards or anything that could make one way differetn from the other.


----------



## hippocrachus (Apr 18, 2004)

"Aren't we testy," Calenthang says with exuberant disregard to Sielwoodan.
He flips the coin again to accentuate the point.


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 19, 2004)

Chastity shrugs slightly. "Whatever you gentlemen decide."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 19, 2004)

*Mosslime: Finhead Saurial/Male*

Mosslime Watches his companions argue again with a curious expression on his face.


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 19, 2004)

*Drogo*

"It hardly matters which direction we take.  These seem to be lizardfolk trails, and we should meet some either way.  Let us go left, if no one has a better idea."


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 19, 2004)

Sighing inwardly, Ayden hated to see the bickering breaking out among his companions, but felt that his outbreak earlier had been the catalyst to allow it to happen.

"I agree with Drogo, as one path seems as good as any for us to take right now. I have no doubt that while the trail may look cold, that we can find it again once we start moving."


----------



## hippocrachus (Apr 19, 2004)

Calenthang continues to flip his coin, a broad grin set in his face. He follows his companions, wherever they will go.


----------



## Majin (Apr 20, 2004)

As the majority of the group decides on left that is where we will go unless anyone wishes to stay behind:

A small cluster of huts sits on the north bank of the river. The huts are made of wood, with roofs constructed of woven bulrushes. Red fish have been left on wooden racks to dry in the sun, attached to the frame by sharp thorns. Forked fishing spears lean up against many of the huts. About 100 yards to the north you can see a lightning-blackened tree stump atop a large hillock that rises quite a bit above the waterline.

OOC: A new thread, Chapter III will be up in a day or so, whenever the boards aren't acting up as they have been for me the past few days.


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 20, 2004)

When Ayden saw the huts, he hoped that their search for the Broken Axe clan had came to an end. Calling for the others to stop, Ayden hoped the others would not mind him leading the way into the camp.

"As we are here on a mission of peace, I hope you do not mind if I approach them first. Both Moss and I can understand the tongue of dragons, and while I hope they do know the common tongue, if they do not, it might be best if we can speak to them on equal footing."


----------



## hippocrachus (Apr 20, 2004)

"Your voice is ours', friend Ayden. I trust you won't embarass us,"  he adds with a wink and a smile.


----------



## Velmont (Apr 20, 2004)

"I'll do as the last time. I will let you speak, but my arrow will be ready in case of hostility. My job is to guide the group in these swamp and take everyone back safely to the town."


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 20, 2004)

*Drogo*

"Nay, friend Ayden.  You shall not approach in such little company.  Rex and I will accompany you.  Even at three, our numbers will appear small to that of a town.  After all, I don't look dangerous do I?"  Drogo spreads his little arms and laughs.  He will lead Rex on foot, his sheild and spear on Rex.


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 20, 2004)

Watching as Drogo secured his spear and shield on Rex's back, Ayden looked to the others once more.

"I thank you all for your faith in my abilities, and I will do my best not to let any of you down. With Finder's blessing, this will be a peaceful meeting for all parties and we can right the terrible wrong that has been done to both peoples."

Turning back to face the village, Ayden's first step was the heaviest, but as he drew closer, he felt his spirits and steps lighten.

_~May my words carry your strength Uncle...~_


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 22, 2004)

Chastity waits quietly and lets the others approach, content to let them handle opening negotiations.


----------



## Majin (Apr 22, 2004)

New chapter guys, as promised!

Chapter III
OOC III


----------

